# News - PC Games: Die neue PC Games 07/07 - Ihre Meinung!



## Administrator (29. Mai 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,602293


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2007)

Also, jetzt nur mal das Cover bewertet ... PCG enthüllt das neue Spiel von Blizzard!

Das klingt für mich irgendwie total ... schlecht. Zum einen habt ihr es nicht enthüllt, sondern Blizzard selber und zum anderen hätte man das Cover dementsprechend designen können ... ein Verweis auf das aktuelle Cover der PCP sei mir hier gestattet.

Ansonsten werd ich das _neue_ Magazin mal morgen an der Tanke durchblättern und abschließend eine Bewertung posten.


----------



## lucdec (29. Mai 2007)

Rabowke am 29.05.2007 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, jetzt nur mal das Cover bewertet ... PCG enthüllt das neue Spiel von Blizzard!
> 
> Das klingt für mich irgendwie total ... schlecht. Zum einen habt ihr es nicht enthüllt, sondern Blizzard selber und zum anderen hätte man das Cover dementsprechend designen können ... ein Verweis auf das aktuelle Cover der PCP sei mir hier gestattet.
> 
> Ansonsten werd ich das _neue_ Magazin mal morgen an der Tanke durchblättern und abschließend eine Bewertung posten.



Du kaufst sie nicht?

Ich glaube viele Leute im Forum kaufen sie nicht (mehr).


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2007)

lucdec am 29.05.2007 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kaufst sie nicht?


Ehrlich gesagt: Nein. Die Zeiten, wo ich die PC Games gekauft habe, sind schon lange vorbei.

Ich hab _früher_, ich glaub ab 1991/1992, regelmäßig die Powerplay gekauft bzw. dann später die PCG. Dann wurde die Powerplay leider eingestellt und dann halt nur noch die PCG gekauft.

Im Moment hab ich die PC Powerplay im Abo, wobei die Qualität, dass muss ich fairerweise gestehen, mit der Zeit auch nachlässt. Am Anfang hat Heinrich Lenhardt, einer der Redakteure der Powerplay, für die PCP geschrieben, nach seinem Abgang Richtung buffed.de fehlt wieder was in der PCP. Der einzige Grund, warum ich die PCP kaufe, ist folgender:

Die Wertungen aus diesem Magazinen sind für mich (!) immer nochvollziehbar, logisch und decken sich in den meisten Fällen mit der persönlichen Wertung von mir zu einem Spiel.


----------



## Farragut (29. Mai 2007)

SYSTEM am 29.05.2007 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



also ich finde den neuen Style nicht schlecht, aber irgendwie werden die Überschriften der einzelnen Seiten nicht richtig hervorgehoben. nicht für die Spielenamen sondern alle anderen Rubriken, man musste zweimal hinschaun bevor man wusste auf welcher seiete man gerade ist....
aber ansosnten find ich das neue Layout wirklich gut, sieht sehr viel professioneller und seriöser aus...obwohl ihr euch euren titel der seriösität sowieso mit G3 verspielt habt. und dies ja auch in der aktuellen ausgabe zugebt, mit der 3. bewertung von G3...aber eure begründung ist auch ziemlich peinlich...weil ihr bugs vorher nicht so sehr in die bewertung einfliessen lassen habt...nun habt ihr den salat, kunden haben gekauft weil ihr gut bewertet hattet und patches worden versprochen aber nie geliefert...

Farra


----------



## DarkWanderer (29. Mai 2007)

Zum Gruße,

also auch ich kaufe die PCG NICHT mehr, ich möchte auch gerne erläutern wieso und bevor wieder jemand mit dummen Antworten kommt: Dies ist meine persönliche ANsicht, die von der Ansicht anderer abweichen kann:

Wenn ich die PCG aufschlage und alle Seiten herausnehme die mich nicht interessieren, dann bleibt fast nichts übrig. Für diesen kleinen Rest der über bleibt ist mir das Geld einfach zu viel den ich für das Heft ausgeben soll. Der Teil der mich nicht interessiert, sind säömtliche Shooter, wozu ich Spiele wie Far Cry, Fear, HL und was weiss ich wie die alle heissen, ich spiele sie ja nicht. Wo ich hinschaue, was ich aufschlage, fast nur diese blöden Ballerspiele.

Ich kann mit so Spielen nunmal rein garnichts anfangen und da hierüber IMMER viel zu viel in der Zeitschrift ist, kaufe ich sie auch nicht mehr.

Bevor noch wer Fragt, was ich spiele: Simulationen, viel Sportspiele über die eh viel zu wengi berichtet wird, MMORPG, Rollenspiele und Adventures.

Eine Zeitschrift voll damit, würde ich sofort kaufen.


----------



## LucanDeLere (29. Mai 2007)

naja ich finde das neue heft nicht so toll 
was mir besonders nicht gefällt ist die TOP 100 
da habt ihr ja voll das Sparprogramm ausgepackt wa     

und alle Spiele und Termine ist auch nicht mehr so schön übersichtlich
keine Bilder mehr nur in paar games aufgelistet und das wars
ich fande das A-Z System da schon viel geiler

ICH WILL MEINE ALTE PC GAMES ZURÜCK !!!!!!!!   

ich bin noch beim lesen vom Test zu HDRO und Two World und werde später noch etwas dazu schreiben 

ich vermiss die kleine bilder und sprüche zu den top 100 jetzt schon


----------



## Bettorian (29. Mai 2007)

LucanDeLere am 29.05.2007 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> naja ich finde das neue heft nicht so toll
> was mir besonders nicht gefällt ist die TOP 100
> da habt ihr ja voll das Sparprogramm ausgepackt wa
> 
> ...




kann ich mich nicht anschließen-
ich selbst bin mediendesigner (wenn auch nur praktikant) und finde das neue layout einfahc nur klasse. es is schlicht und einfach auf dem stand der zeit. modern und einfach.
hab die pcgames zwar noch net durch, aber bisher sind mir noch keine negativen aspekte aufgefallen.


----------



## Truthans (29. Mai 2007)

Eigentlich find (fand) ich die PC Games super!
aber: Warum immer die gleichen vollverionen oder die vom partnermagazine PC Action ->budget
Gothic hat doch jeder!


----------



## wertu (29. Mai 2007)

DarkWanderer am 29.05.2007 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Gruße,
> 
> also auch ich kaufe die PCG NICHT mehr, ich möchte auch gerne erläutern wieso und bevor wieder jemand mit dummen Antworten kommt: Dies ist meine persönliche ANsicht, die von der Ansicht anderer abweichen kann:
> 
> ...



Schon mal dran gedacht, dass es daran liegen könnte, dass mehr shooter produziert werden als Spiele der anderen Genres die du aufgezählt hast? Wobei wenn ich da an die Riesen Berichte und Extras und so zu Wow denke....
Die PCG wird am Meisten darüber berichten wovon die Nachfrage am größten ist. Wenn sich Shooter nun gut verkaufen kann die Zeitschrift bzw. der Verlag auch nix dafür.


----------



## ich98 (29. Mai 2007)

Rabowke am 29.05.2007 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wertungen aus diesem Magazinen sind für mich (!) immer nochvollziehbar, logisch und decken sich in den meisten Fällen mit der persönlichen Wertung von mir zu einem Spiel.



Sehe ich ähnlich, wobei die gerade die aktuelle Ausgabe, nach meiner Meinung, wieder richtig gut ist.


----------



## mike-air (29. Mai 2007)

Bettorian am 29.05.2007 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> LucanDeLere am 29.05.2007 11:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du stehst bestimmt auf deren lohnzettel. Die foren auf PC games sind genau so unauthentisch wie das  magazin selber. 
Wer zahlt bekommt alles schön geredet. Eure zeitschrift is nix anderes als ein bezahlter werbeprospekt.
Leider seit ihr nicht die einzigen-liegt das daran das alle Medien Mags vom selben Verlag sind (media bla bla bla ).aaaaaaahhhh  

Mafia - nix anderes !!!!!!!!!!!  

Wie lang noch ,bisdas hier alles geld kostet????????????????


----------



## Caveman (29. Mai 2007)

Das Heft hat (noch) nicht jeder Abonennt! Immer das Gleiche. Die PCG kommt nie oder selten an.


----------



## Kookai (29. Mai 2007)

mike-air am 29.05.2007 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Bettorian am 29.05.2007 11:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daumen hoch von mir   

Klasses Heftchen. Lese die Zeitschrift seit AMIGA Games und muss sagen alles super!


----------



## ich98 (29. Mai 2007)

mike-air am 29.05.2007 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Du stehst bestimmt auf deren lohnzettel. Die foren auf PC games sind genau so unauthentisch wie das  magazin selber.
> Wer zahlt bekommt alles schön geredet. Eure zeitschrift is nix anderes als ein bezahlter werbeprospekt.
> Leider seit ihr nicht die einzigen-liegt das daran das alle Medien Mags vom selben Verlag sind (media bla bla bla ).ah
> Mafia - nix anderes !elf


jetzt kommen wieder die, die den Redakteuren Kriminalität vorwerfen, ganz großes Tennis.
Bevor du solche Anschuldigungen ausspricht, dann zeigt es mal handfeste Beweise, ansonsten reißt dich zusammen.


> Wie lang noch ,bisdas hier alles geld kostet?


Die Website trägt sich durch die Werbung.


----------



## Hofnarr1984 (29. Mai 2007)

Also ich find das Design doch ganz nett, wobei ich sagen muss das ich mir garkeine Zeitschrift mehr kaufe, dass Internet bietet einfach Informationen, Demos, patches und sonstiges einfach schneller und aktueller.  Somit muss ich mir kein heft kaufen und fürs Scheisshaus ^^ hab ich ein Notebook   dann passt das schon


----------



## elexus (29. Mai 2007)

Zu allererst war ich schockiert als ich die neue PC Games durchgeblättert habe. Besonders der bewusste Farbverzicht im gesamten Heft hinterlässt irgendwie einen faden Eindruck.
Ich finde die Grundidee toll, die PC Games übersichtlicher zu machen, was z.B. durch die größeren Reiter am Seitenrand perfekt umgesetzt wird.    Jetzt kann man auf einen Schlag zwischen den Rubriken wechseln - echt gut gemacht!   
Aber das *neue Design verwirrt *mich persönlich meistens mehr wie dass es Übersichtlichkeit bringt. Beispielsweise die Rubrik "Magazin" hinterlässt bei mir den Eindruck von zusammengewürfelten Artikeln, nicht zuletzt weil die meisten Artikel gleich weiß hinterlegt sind. Artikel, die farbig hinterlegt sind, stellen einfach eine viel bessere Stimmung her, wie z.B. die Vorschau auf Call of Duty 4 oder Starcraft 2 der neuen Ausgabe.
Die neue Testrubrik sieht dagegen einfach nur noch kahl aus.   
Auch die nicht mehr vorhandenen Teilüberschriften in den Tests, die fast einheitliche Schriftgröße usw. finde ich eher nachteilhaft. Ich würde mir mehr Layouts im Stil des Command und Conquer 3 Mehrspielertests der letzten Ausgabe wünschen! Der lässt viel mehr Stimmung aufkommen und regt mehr zum Lesen an wie die neuen "einheitsgrauen" Tests. Das Argument, dass dadurch die Tests einheitlicher und fairer werden kann ich nicht teilen.   

Ich finde, eine Zeitschrift soll zum Lesen einladen und nicht eher abschreckend wirken. Und im Vergleich zu den alten Magazinen ist da sehr viel "PC Games Feeling" verloren gegangen.
Vor allem finde ich es schade, dass der persönliche Bezug zu den Leuten der PC Games verloren gegangen ist. Die "Seite 1" der Testrubrik der alten Magazine, wo alle mit Bildchen und aktuellem Lieblingsspiel vorgestellt wurden vermisse ich sehr! 
Auch dass die kleinen Bildeinschübe bei den Kommentaren meistens weggelassen wurden finde ich echt traurig. Dadurch wurde bisher eine gewisse Bindung zum Verfasser eines Textes hergestellt.

*Und noch was*: Wer ist auf die Idee gekommen, die bisher sehr gute Einteilung der Spiele auf 4 Bereiche zu kürzen?!? Man kann doch nicht, so wie in der neuen Ausgabe geschehen, z.B. GTA mit Battlefield und F.E.A.R. in einen Bereich zusammenfassen - das Gameplay ist doch extrem verschieden!
Ich kann mich auch nur anschließen und fordern: Überarbeitet mal schleunigst das "neue und bessere" Layout. Einige _gute Ansätze _sind vorhanden, aber leider auch einige krasse Schnitzer.
Oder gebt uns bitte die alte PC Games zurück!!


----------



## JGuillemont (29. Mai 2007)

SYSTEM am 29.05.2007 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



1.) Motivationskurve - Finde ich gut, dass die verschwunden ist, weil der Informationsgehalt bezogen auf die Platzverwendung zu gering war. Aber sollte die Kurve nicht komplett verschwinden? Bei einem Test war sie noch abgedruckt.
2.) Layout - Modern, allerdings werden bestimmte Bereiche nicht sauber voneinander abgetrennt. Da kommt es schon mal vor, dass man die Stelle sucht, an der man weiterlesen muss. Da würde ich mich noch durch Rahmen oder ähnlichem eine saubere Abtrennung wünschen des Artikels von Meinung, Infos und was sonst noch so vor kommt.
3.) Top 100. Ist okay. Den eingesparten Platz könnt Ihr für besseres verwenden und die Kategorien waren zwar nett ausgedacht (danach habe ich auch mal meine Spielesammlung organisiert), aber viel zu aufwe(ä?)ndig.
Lieber so etwas ins Netz stellen, da kann man dann im "Medienshop" (MM) kurz durchscannen, was noch in den Einkaufskorb gehen soll.
4.) Informationsgehalt. Kommt mir diesmal sehr hoch vor, dafür ein Kompliment. Auch wenn ich die PC Games schon länger habe, bin ich noch nicht bei Rossi angekommen, was  normalerweise viel eher eintrifft.
So viel erst mal von meiner Seite dazu.
Grüße
G.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (29. Mai 2007)

JGuillemont am 29.05.2007 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> 4.) Informationsgehalt. Kommt mir diesmal sehr hoch vor, dafür ein Kompliment. Auch wenn ich die PC Games schon länger habe, bin ich noch nicht bei Rossi angekommen, was  normalerweise viel eher eintrifft.
> So viel erst mal von meiner Seite dazu.
> Grüße
> G.



Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass wir auch effektiv mehr Text haben  Die Schriftart ist kleiner und kompakter geworden, der Platz allerdings gleich oder gar größer geworden. Ergo findet sich auf jeder Seite nun mehr Text als vorher


----------



## annon11 (29. Mai 2007)

Die neue PCG gefällt mir besser als die alte.Nur die Top 100 ist jetzt unübersichtlich geworden, der Rest hat sich gebessert.Ich versteh aber immer noch nicht,warum man Two World so gut bewerten kann...is für mich max ein 70er.


----------



## Zockmock (29. Mai 2007)

Oh man, kaum hat man sich an ein Layout gewöhnt kommt das Nächste.
Aber das neue sieht nicht schlecht aus, mal schauen ob sich daraus Nutzen ziehen lässt.

Zum Inhalt:
Ich überlege mir auch stark ob ich mein Jahrelanges Abo kündigen soll,
es kommt eigentlich kaum was rum. 

Des Weiteren sind für mich die Hardware-Themen vom letzten Monat auch nicht 
sehr interessant da ich auch ein PCGH Abo habe und dann dort die aktuellen 
Themen behandelt werden (die dann nächsten Monat in der PCG sind).

Ich schaue es mir noch mal eine Weile an, denn die Zeitschrift ist immer noch 
Top, nur muss diese gegen das aktuellere Internet antreten. Was nicht leicht ist.


----------



## Neudi (29. Mai 2007)

Die Reduzierung der Spielcharts auf 4 Bereiche finde ich nicht so gut, die alte ausführlichere Gliederung war da besser und wo ist HL² bei den Actiontiteln 
 ?
Was mir bereits in der letzten Ausgabe negativ aufgefallen war ist die Reduzierung des Hardwareeinkaufsführers, der war für mich immer ein verlässliches Nachschlagewerk für Hardwarereferenzen, durch diese tiefgreifende Kastration ist er das nicht mehr, bitte wieder um die alten Kategorien erweitern.
Ansonsten finde ich den Verzicht auf zu viele Farben und das Mehr an Text sehr lobenswert, die Artikel waren deutlich informativer   !


----------



## fredfreak (29. Mai 2007)

Neudi am 29.05.2007 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Reduzierung der Spielcharts auf 4 Bereiche finde ich nicht so gut, die alte ausführlichere Gliederung war da besser und wo ist HL² bei den Actiontiteln
> ?
> Was mir bereits in der letzten Ausgabe negativ aufgefallen war ist die Reduzierung des Hardwareeinkaufsführers, der war für mich immer ein verlässliches Nachschlagewerk für Hardwarereferenzen, durch diese tiefgreifende Kastration ist er das nicht mehr, bitte wieder um die alten Kategorien erweitern.
> Ansonsten finde ich den Verzicht auf zu viele Farben und das Mehr an Text sehr lobenswert, die Artikel waren deutlich informativer   !




also auf den hardware führer hab ich nie soo sehr geachtet, fand ihn aber früher auch besser.
Aber der seltsame, meiner meinung nach, mittlerweile unnütze einkaufsführer hat mich fast schon "geschockt"(jetzt natürlich übertrieben geschrieben)...Die Einteilung in die vielen  Untergenres empfand ich immer als großen Pluspunkt der Pc-Games im gegensatz zur Gamestar...und jetzt greift ihr auch auf dieses idiotische( Wie kann man Adventures und Rollenspiele in eine Kategorie werfen!?) System...noch dazu ist die Seite auch unübersichtliher Getsaltet, als früher, da man früher anhand des Spielecovers immer direkt wusste, welches Spiel da aufgeslistet wird, auch ohne den namen zu lesen...macht es bitte wieder genauso wie vorher.

Ansonsten fidn ich die neue Pc-Games top


----------



## Stiller_Meister (29. Mai 2007)

> Die "Seite 1" der Testrubrik der alten Magazine, wo alle mit Bildchen und aktuellem Lieblingsspiel vorgestellt wurden vermisse ich sehr!


/sign   

Dass allgemein weniger Farben gebraucht werden finde ich sehr gut! Hebt euch ein bisschen von diesen "kitsch kreisch ich-pubertiere-und-muss-witzig-sein" Heften ab! (Ich glaube ejder weiß, was gemeint ist!  )
Nichts gegen ein bisschne Witz, absolut nicht, aber ich finde das neue layout der PCG beruhigend!   

Ob die Neuen Ein- und Aufteilungen sinnvoll sind, kann ich erst schreiben wenn ich die PCG durch habe!

P.S: Auch ich fand im EInkaufsführer die Einteilung in Subgenres besser als jetzt, man kann Spiele nunmal nicht in nur 4 Kategorien einordnen, gerad wo auch die Spieleprogrammiere die Grenzen zwischen Shooter, RPG's und Andere immer mehr verfließen lassen, hatte ich mir einen Schritt nach vorne, als einen Schritt nach hinten gewünscht!


----------



## Proesterchen (29. Mai 2007)

Farragut am 29.05.2007 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> obwohl ihr euch euren titel der seriösität sowieso mit G3 verspielt habt. und dies ja auch in der aktuellen ausgabe zugebt, mit der 3. bewertung von G3...aber eure begründung ist auch ziemlich peinlich...weil ihr bugs vorher nicht so sehr in die bewertung einfliessen lassen habt...nun habt ihr den salat, kunden haben gekauft weil ihr gut bewertet hattet und patches worden versprochen aber nie geliefert...


Wo findet sich bitte das Statement zu Gothic 3 überhaupt? Ich hab's beim Durchblättern nicht gesehen und in der Inhaltsangabe wird's auch nicht erwähnt.


----------



## nintendo-maniac (29. Mai 2007)

Farragut am 29.05.2007 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo findet sich bitte das Statement zu Gothic 3 überhaupt? Ich hab's beim Durchblättern nicht gesehen und in der Inhaltsangabe wird's auch nicht erwähnt.


Und wie ist die neue Wertung? Kaufe keine PC Games oder andere zeitschriften, Internet reicht aus.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (29. Mai 2007)

nintendo-maniac am 29.05.2007 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie ist die neue Wertung? Kaufe keine PC Games oder andere zeitschriften, Internet reicht aus.



Dann musst du die neue Wertung ja nicht wissen oder?!


----------



## ich98 (29. Mai 2007)

SebTh am 29.05.2007 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> nintendo-maniac am 29.05.2007 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..owned...


----------



## kingston (29. Mai 2007)

Bettorian am 29.05.2007 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> LucanDeLere am 29.05.2007 11:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist aber oft so ( bitte nicht persönlich nehmen) das eben solche Mediendesigner an der Zielgruppe vorbeizielen. Ich erlebe ein ähnliches Szenario täglich im Multimediabereich. Hier werden von " Experten" Bedinungsanleitungen Geschrieben, die kein Otto Normalverbraucher versteht und wo ich mir als Techniker oft am Kopf kratzen muss, welchen Stumpfsinn die da schreiben. Oder irgendwelche Superingenieure eine solch komplizierte Software und Bedinungsinterface schreiben, das eine einfache Aufnahme bei einem HDD Receiver schon zum Erlebniss der Extraklasse wird.


----------



## Proesterchen (29. Mai 2007)

SebTh am 29.05.2007 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann musst du die neue Wertung ja nicht wissen oder?!


Wie wäre es mit ein wenig Hilfe für einen langjährigen Abonnenten? Seiteangabe reicht vollkommen.


----------



## Vordack (29. Mai 2007)

Ich kaufe die PCGames auch noch kaum noch, ab und an (1 - 2 x im Jahr)mal wenn ich langeweile habe oder ein Artikel drin steht der mich brennend interessiert.


----------



## HLP-Andy (29. Mai 2007)

Darf man hier eigentlich nur über das Design Kritik üben oder auch über den Inhalt?


----------



## ich98 (29. Mai 2007)

HLP-Andy am 29.05.2007 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man hier eigentlich nur über das Design Kritik üben oder auch über den Inhalt?



  

Nur übers Design, ist doch klar. Der Inhalt ist perfekt, da gibts nichts zu kritisieren.


----------



## HLP-Andy (29. Mai 2007)

ich98 am 29.05.2007 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur übers Design, ist doch klar. Der Inhalt ist perfekt, da gibts nichts zu kritisieren.


Ich hätte da einen kurzen Absatz mit gerade mal 100 Wörtern oder so gefunden und in diesem kurzen Text finden sich gleich drei inhaltliche Fehler. Aber wenn es nicht erwünscht ist...


----------



## crackajack (29. Mai 2007)

HLP-Andy am 29.05.2007 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man hier eigentlich nur über das Design Kritik üben oder auch über den Inhalt?


Da der "normale" allmonatliche Heft/ DVD-kritikthread (PCGames Ausgabe 07/07 Juni) von SebTh geschlossen wurde, würde ich mal sagen, das das im Bereich des Erlaubten sein sollte.


----------



## Kenny123 (29. Mai 2007)

Also die Überschrift: 

"PC Games enthüllt: Das neue Spiel von Blizzard"

Erinnert mich doch sehr an eine leider sehr oft verkaufte deutsche Boulevardzeitung (Schmierblatt) mit den 4 Buchstaben! Weiß nich ob ich hier den  Namen nennen darf. Glaub aber ihr wisst alle was ich meine! 

Sonst gefällt mir das Design eigentlich ganz gut, außer das der Einkaufsführer völlig nutzlos geworden ist.  Wo ist Half Life 2 in der Actionauflistung??


----------



## blubblah (29. Mai 2007)

Ich weiß noch nicht genau was ich dazu sagen soll.

Da ich die Zeitschrift nur lese, wenn ich auf dem Klo bin, bin ich noch nicht allzuweit. Bin grad mitten bei den Hobbits angekommen. 

Mein erster eindruck beim durchblättern war aber nicht überwiegend positiv. Da teilweise wirklich die übersicht verloren geht. Die seiten sind mir auch  zu farblos, zu viel weiß, zu sauber zu rein. Geht so ein bissche richtung apple. gefällt mir nicht. 

das nun nicht grad spiele dabei sind, die mich wenig bis kaum intressieren, ist ja kein grund mich bei der redaktion zu beklagen. gibt halt im moment nichts anderes. ich lese zwar alles über die online spiele, werde aber ganz sicher nicht damit anfangen, genauso wie mit battlefield und co. ödet mich an.


----------



## XIII13 (29. Mai 2007)

LucanDeLere am 29.05.2007 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ich vermiss die kleine bilder und sprüche zu den top 100 jetzt schon



Heißt das wir müssen Beschreibungen wie "dummgesabbel oder auch kotzbeschreibung des oben genannten Zockobjektes" verzichten? 

Finde das neue Design nicht schlecht, aber ich habe bis jetzt auch kaum etwas gesehen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (29. Mai 2007)

crackajack am 29.05.2007 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Da der "normale" allmonatliche Heft/ DVD-kritikthread (PCGames Ausgabe 07/07 Juni) von SebTh geschlossen wurde, würde ich mal sagen, das das im Bereich des Erlaubten sein sollte.


Sehr schön, dann hier die Kritik:

Es geht um den kurzen Text: "Half-Life 2: Episode Three - Die Gerüchteküche brodelt." Ich zitiere einen Teil des Textes:



> [...] So soll Episode Three im arktischen Klima spielen. Und zwar genau von der Basis, von der Professor Mossman in Episode One berichtet. Eigentlich war das Setting bereits für das Finale in Half-Life 2 geplant, es wurde jedoch aus Zeitgründen gestrichen. [...] Episode Three ist für Dezember angekündigt.
> Info: www.valve.com


1. Professor Mossman ist eigentlich Dr. Mossman, aber das ist nicht wichtig, das würd ich jetzt nicht als Fehler zählen, ist mir nur gerade beim abtippen aufgefallen.
2. Dieser Fehler ist viel schwerer: Dieses Setting war *niemals* für das Finale von Half-Life 2 geplant und konnte somit auch nicht aus Zeitgründen gestrichen werden. Für das Finale von Half-Life 2 war immer die Zitadelle geplant, die Kraken-Basis hätte vorher besucht werden sollen, wurde aber größtenteils durch Nova Prospect und den Rebellen-Aufstand in City 17 ersetzt. Bei euch klingt es so als hätte es nach dem Finale von HL2 weitergehen sollen, was einfach nicht stimmt.
3. Episode Three ist natürlich nicht mehr für Dezember angekündigt. Die Information ist 11 Monate alt. Seitdem wurde das Spiel (im Zuge der Verschiebung von Episode Two) längst auf 2008 verschoben.
4. Kann es sein dass ihr eure Informationen etwa von der URL bezieht, die ihr den Lesern für weitere Infos empfehlt? Dann würden diese Falschinformationen durchaus Sinn ergeben. Die korrekte URL lautet natürlich www.valvesoftware.com


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (29. Mai 2007)

1) Ich würde mir wieder ein Cover wünschen, auf dem nur EINE Gestalt zu sehen ist, so wie es beispielsweise anfang 2002 der Fall war. Ist doch viel schöner, wie lauter kleine Bilder mit viel großer Schrift, die auch noch nicht einheitlich ist.

2) Mir sind es zu viele Kästen und alles viel zu bunt in bunt. Ein richtiger "Fluss" in einem Artikel kann gar nicht aufkommen, da man beim Umblättern erstmal suchen muss, wo überhaupt der normale Text weitergeht. Darüberhinaus verwirren mich persönlich die vielen Kästen eher als das sie der Übersicht dienen, da sie immer anders aussehen und immer an anderer Stelle auftauchen.

3) Die Rubrik "Fun" auf der DVD find ich total überflüssig. Für mich sollten die Videos der DVD die Tests und Vorschauen des Heftes untermauern, und mit Ausnahme des Berichts über OblivionI (warum steht der überhaupt unter Fun?) tut das keiner in dieser Rubrik.
Warum hat man diesen Platz nicht durch Videos zu ColinMcRaeirt oder TwoWorlds belegt. Beides Topspiele, bei denen ich nun auf ein Video verzichten muss.

4) Es gibt Leser ihrer Zeitschrift, die (selbst heutzutage) kein oder nur ein langsames Internet haben. Für diese Personen klingt es wie schlechter Hohn, wenn im Heft alle Paar Abschnitte auf Inhalte ihrer Internetseite verwiesen wird. Dafür kaufe ich mir ein Heft nämlich nicht, nur damit ich weis, wo auf ihrer Internetseite ich was finde.


----------



## absolute-heike (29. Mai 2007)

schön...


----------



## Red-Bird (29. Mai 2007)

Ich muss sagen ich finde das Layout sehr gut aber was mir rein garnicht gefällt ist diese Spielewetungszusammfassung ( wie es auch immmer heißt) 

dort sind jetzt nurnoch 4-5 rubriken von 20 oder so übrig...so rutschte CoH von Platz 1 der Strategie Games auf 5  oder 6 ...was ich ned so toll finde..

P.S : die zahlen sind jetzt nur geschätzt wollte ned nachblättern


----------



## ich98 (29. Mai 2007)

HLP-Andy am 29.05.2007 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 29.05.2007 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eagle73 (29. Mai 2007)

Proesterchen am 29.05.2007 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 29.05.2007 14:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seite 127 unten links. Die neue Wertung liegt bei 81% für die -denke ich mal- gepatchte Version.


----------



## Banquoo (29. Mai 2007)

1.) Das die Übersicht über das Lieblingsspiel / die Enttäuschung / den Geheimtipp des Monats der einzelnen Redakteure weggefallen ist, finde ich Schade und bitte um Wiedereinführung.

2.) Das Titelbild ist nach wie vor fürchterlich überladen. Sich hier ein wenig an der EDGE oder der GEE zu orientieren wäre imho keine schlechte Idee.

3.) Das jetzt "effektiv mehr Text" drin ist, finde ich auch lobenswert. Aber es wäre trozdem angenehm, Bilder und Text etwas "geplanter" anzuordnen. Irgendwie habe ich beim Lesen des Heftes (nicht erst seit dem neuen Layout) nämlich ab und an das Gefühl, dass Texte, Bilder und Infokästen doch etwas planlos eingefügt werden.

4.) Hab ich 'nen Knick in der Optik (respektive im Gedächtnis) oder ist das die erste Ausgabe ohne jegliche Tipps & Tricks? Wenn ja...weiß ich nicht so recht ob ich das gut oder schlecht finden soll...

5.) Ansonsten - wirklich viel hat sich ja nicht geändert. Wie wärs mal mit einem radikalen Schnitt zum 15. Geburtstag?


----------



## Burtchen (29. Mai 2007)

Red-Bird am 29.05.2007 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss sagen ich finde das Layout sehr gut aber was mir rein garnicht gefällt ist diese Spielewetungszusammfassung ( wie es auch immmer heißt)
> 
> dort sind jetzt nurnoch 4-5 rubriken von 20 oder so übrig...so rutschte CoH von Platz 1 der Strategie Games auf 5  oder 6 ...was ich ned so toll finde..
> 
> P.S : die zahlen sind jetzt nur geschätzt wollte ned nachblättern


Tatsächlich, statt 20 Rubriken sind es jetzt vier. Zumindest derzeit   

Der Grund, dass Company of Heroes vom ersten Platz abgerutscht ist, steht aber im Vortext erklärt: wir haben wieder die Originalwertungen für Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 und Empire at War genommen, die nun einmal über CoH liegen


----------



## ich98 (29. Mai 2007)

Burtchen am 29.05.2007 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Grund, dass Company of Heroes vom ersten Platz abgerutscht ist, steht aber im Vortext erklärt: wir haben wieder die Originalwertungen für Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 und Empire at War genommen, die nun einmal über CoH liegen



Wie kam es denn dazu? Wieso hat man jetzt die Abwertungen rückgängig gemacht?


----------



## LordCrash (30. Mai 2007)

also ich finde das neue Layout mit fast allen geänderten Inhalten schlechter als die Vorgängerversion. Man kann Sachen auch verschlimmbessern. Manchmal heißt es einfach: never change a winnig team.

So geht halt mal wieder Schlichtheit und Übersichtlichkeit zugunsten von Aussehen und Augenfälligkeit flöten. Schade eigentlich für ein Magazin, das den Anspruch einer ernsthaften und seriösen Berichterstattung hat. 

Wie die FAZ wohl in rot mit großer Überschrift und nacktem Mädel auf dem Titel aussieht? Wohl nicht groß anders wie die Bild-Zeitung......


----------



## LordCrash (30. Mai 2007)

@ Set_th und die gesamte Redaktion:

Die neue Wertung für Gothic 3 ist in Ordnung. Aber nur wenn Oblivion auf 82 % fällt und Two Worlds auf 75%. Das wäre dann mal eine faire und den Bugs bzw. Balancingproblemen angepasste Wertung. 

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie lange ihr die Spiele für eure Wertungen gezockt habt, aber ich habe in allen Spielen über 200 Stunden investiert.


----------



## Kingpix (30. Mai 2007)

hmm...ich fand das alte auch besser ^^ Aber ich denke wir werden uns alle dran gewöhnen


----------



## iiSamii (30. Mai 2007)

Ich war damals schon mit dem neuen Layout der Website schon nicht zu frieden. Ich finde das Layout der Pcgames.de auch nach all den nachtraeglichen Aenderungen immer noch unuebersichtlich.

Interessant waere auch mal wie findet Ihr das Layout der Pcgames Website? Ich fuer meinen Teil kann mich nie dran gewoehnen.


----------



## Punchinello (30. Mai 2007)

Das neue Layout ist grundsätzlich ganz schick. "Nebeneffekte" wie zB, dass nun mehr Text auf einer Seite steht und dass der Großteil der Tests endlich mindestens zwei Seiten umfasst sind wirklich klasse.
Im Testteil ist auch alles recht übersichtlich.
Die News und der Vorschau-Teil sind aber an Unübersichtlichkeit kaum zu überbieten. Dadurch, dass die Bilder teilweise die ganze Seite hinterlegen kommt, erkennt man kaum noch Abgrenzungen. Und letztere sind das Hauptproblem: würde man zB die Ränder von den Kästchen deutlich und dicker machen, so könnte man schneller erkennen, welcher Text zum Bericht gehört und welcher ein Extrakästchen darstellen soll. Auch eine kleine farbliche Abgrenzung von Kästchen/Fließtext könnte helfen.

Das System des neuen Einkaufsführers ist grundsätzlich begrüßenswert. Der alte hat die Spiele in zu viele Subgenres unterteilt. Das ganze aber in nur 4 Bereiche zu packen, umfasst das ganze zu grob und ist der Information auch nicht sehr dienlich, Wenn ich mich zB über Adventures informieren möchte, muss ich die Liste mühsam durchsuchen und finde hauptsächlich Rollenspiele und je nach Entwicklung der nächsten Zeit uU bald gar keine mehr - obwohl es sicherlich eine Menge empfehlenswerter Spiele in diesem Genre gibt. Eine etwas feinere Gliederung wäre hier wünschenswert.
Positiv ist aber, dass die nicht wirklich zu erklärenden Abwertungen endlich abgeschafft wurden: die Aufzählung nur der besten Spiele der letzten zwei Jahre ist da ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## sinus89 (30. Mai 2007)

Mir gefällt die News-Rubrik jetzt viel besser.
Sie ist zwar etwas unübersichtlicher, lädt aber mehr zum schmökern ein.
Insgesamt finde ich das neue Layout schön, denn es wirkt nicht mehr so überladen und ist damit schlichter.


----------



## fabter (30. Mai 2007)

Ich bin geteilter Meinung, was das neue Layout angeht.
Sehr gut finde ich die neuen Startseiten der einzelnen Rubriken und die farbliche Kennzeichnung durch Reiter für die jeweilige Rubrik.
Aber besonders in der Rubrik "Magazin" geht stellenweise ein wenig die Übersicht bzw. Ordnung verloren. Dort sollte noch nachgebessert werden. Durch den bewußten Verzicht auf Farbe wirken auch einige Testberichte recht leblos. Auch das Testcenter (die Spalte in der Hardware-Anforderungen und Testergebnisse aufgelistet werden) wirkt auf mich ein wenig überladen. Vielleicht könnte man das auch noch ein wenig übersichtlicher gestalten. Positiv finde ich die Angaben zur benötigten Hardware ohne die Klassenangaben. So entfällt das Nachschauen, welche Grafikkarte in welche Klasse fällt.

Außerdem fehlt mir auch der Bezug zu den Redakteuren. In den früheren Ausgaben waren alle Redakteure mit ihren aktuellen Highlights und Enttäuschungen vor den Tests abgedruckt. Außerdem war ein kleines Bild bei den Tests und dem entsprechenden Fazit des Redakteurs abgebildet. Nun steht das Fazit des Redakteurs nur noch einen Kasten, der mit einer dünnen gepunkteten Linie abgeteilt ist - ohne Bild. Das finde ich schade und die frühere Variante hat mir besser gefallen.

Über die Top 100 wurde ja schon genug geschrieben - zu stark geschrumpft!

Abschließend möchte ich auch noch etwas über die Schrift sagen. Ich finde es schade, daß die guten alten Serifenschriften abgeschafft wurden. Lesbarkeit muß hier der angeblich "modernen" Schrift weichen, imo nicht optimal. Und da die Schriftgröße ja nun auch größer als vorher ist, dürfte sich der Platzgewinn für mehr redaktionelle Beiträge in Grenzen halten.

Also mit ein paar Nachbesserungen in Aussicht, wird das neue Layout aber sicherlich bald die meisten Leser zufriedenstellen.


----------



## DaWu (30. Mai 2007)

ich ertappe mich seit monaten, daß die PCG immer weniger für mich bietet. Ich stehe absolut nicht auf den ganzen Echtzeitstrategie Kram. Genauso wenig interessieren mich Online Rollenspiele. Aber seit Monaten taucht da fast nix anderes mehr auf. Die aktuelle Ausgabe mit dem Starcraft Spezial und HDR Online in der letzten.  Wäre ja OK wenn auch andere Spiele mal so einen großen Bericht bekommen würden. Silent Hunter, Flight Simulator etc. Kommt aber nicht. Die Motivationskurve kann man sich sparen denn die hat 0 Aussagekraft und ist reine Platzverschwendung. Die DVD hat ein Niveau erreicht, daß man sie auch weglassen könnte. Anzahl Videos und Reportagen sind viel zu wenig! Blödsinn und Outtakes könnt ihr euch sparen und den Platz anders verwenden. Dazu kommen noch die manchmal lächerlichen Berwertungen. Mein Lieblingsbeispiel dafür ist NBA Live 07. 90% war das damals glaube ich was Ihr gegeben habt. Das das Spiel nicht mehr als 60% verdient hat. Entweder habt Ihr keine Ahnung oder EA hat euch schön geschmiert. IGN z.b. gab 4.2 von 10. Gametrailser.com gab 4.8 von 10 und und und. Nur weil es keine Konkurrenz auf dem PC gibt heisst es nicht, daß es 90% bekommen muss.

Mein Abo läuft nun noch 1 Jahr. Wenn die PCG für mich persönlich weiter so uninteressant bleibt und die Tests weiter nach Schmierung riechen dann wars das für mich.


----------



## Godyx (30. Mai 2007)

> Mafia - nix anderes !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wie lang noch ,bisdas hier alles geld kostet????????????????



Lol, also ich würde mal sagen das die Jungs die das hier machen von der Redaktion bezahlt werden. Ergo von mir und den anderen Kunden. Aber deine Beiträge halten sich ja sowiso auf nem ganz tiefen Level.

Zum neuen Layout,

Mir ist das alles viel zu sehr in Rahmen unterteilt. Aber ich denke mal das man sich daran wie an jede andere Layoutänderung gewöhnt.

Das einzige was mir übel aufgestossen ist, ist die Wirklich Geschmacklose Werbung auf Seite 131. Klar bringt Werbung Geld aber das sowas da rein muss find ich nicht ok.

Ist aber natürlich nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Zock3r (30. Mai 2007)

Zunächst mal das was mir gut gefallen hat: Die einleitenden Seiten (Abstracts) finde ich prima. Auch die Magazin-Sparte finde ich gut. Da würde ich gerne annekdotische Artikel wie den schönen Beitrag von Thomas Weiß zu Starcraft 2 lesen. Die farbige Markierung der Sparten finde ich auch gut.

Tja, ansonsten bin ich leider nicht so richtig begeistert und möchte im Detail erläutern, warum. Zum einen wirkt das neue Design ein wenig trist und spassfrei - so als würden die neuesten Errungenschaften der Datenbanksoftware diskutiert. Ein schlichteres Layout kann cool sein, wenn es stylish ist. Ich befürchte aber dafür sieht es bei weitem nicht edel genug aus. Allein dieses Tohuwabohu der Elemente beispielsweise auf S. 82-83 wirkt ziemlich unruhig und unordentlich.

Den PC-Games Einkaufsführer finde ich am stärksten verschlimmbessert. Ich habe ihn immer gerne zu Rate gezogen, um bei den mich interessierenden Genres vielleicht auch ältere Titel zu finden, die ich schon immer mal spielen wollte. Jetzt messen sich Rennspiele (liebe ich) mit Hockeysimulationen (interessieren mich nicht die Bohne). Ähnlich absurd: Titan Quest, Ankh und WoW in einer Spalte. Wenn ich ein klassisches Adventure suche, sollte hier auch Sam&Max, Runaway und Co auftauchen. Wenn ich Bock auf Weltraum habe, möchte ich von X3, Darkstar One und Co erfahren, wenn ich Single Player Abenteuer spiele, müssen auch Gothic 3 und Two Worlds da stehen. Eine gerechte Abwertung alter Titel ist zwar eine schwierige Aufgabe, wäre aber zum Vergleich durchaus hilfreich - zwingend notwendig ist es jedoch nicht, so lange ihr das Testdatum angebt.
Was der "Rossi shoppt" Spieleverriss auf der Seite der besten PC-Spiele zu suchen hat, ist mir ein völliges Rätsel. Geheimtipps und Kommentare sind prima, wären aber im Magazinteil besser aufgehoben. Außerdem aasen die Tabellen doch arg mit Schriftgröße und Platz. Vorher war dieser Teil wesentlich besser.

Eine Sache noch, bei der ich mir immer unglaublich für dumm verkauft vorkomme: Werbung, die nicht als solche gekennzeichnet ist und dem Leser im Heftlayout untergemogelt werden soll. Für wie blöd haltet ihr uns? Beispiele S. 10 "Weisse Bescheid?!"  oder S. 76 Handy Games. Sowas solltet ihr auf jeden Fall lassen (oder klar und ehrlich mit Anzeige kennzeichnen), denn dass ist das mit Abstand dünnste Eis. Respektvoller Umgang mit den Lesern ist die Grundlage einer beständige Schar von Abonnementen (ich bin seit Jahren einer). Ein langweiliges Layout oder doof strukturierte Rubriken kann ich notfalls ertragen. Schleichwerbung oder Gefälligkeitstests hingegen sind in meinen Augen absolute NO-NOs. In dem Zusammenhang muss ich Euch auch mal ausdrücklich für die Abwertung von Gothic3 loben. Mutig und gerecht. Mir hat das Spiel aber trotzdem ne Menge Spass gemacht, da ich persönlich keine wilden Bugs hatte. Die Werbung vor der Inhaltsseite nervt mich übrigens auch, da sie die Nutzbarkeit auf kosten eines schnellen Werbungs-Euros senkt. Das ist inakzeptabel. Mit aller anderen Werbung bin ich vollkommen einverstanden. Auch große, mehrseitige Werbung am Heftende (2W) finde ich nicht unbedingt störend.

Motivationskurve: Finde ich ganz nett aber in der derzeitgen Ausführung begrenzt aussagefähig. Kurze, unbegründete Ausschläge solltet ihr tunlichst vermeiden. Ein zeitlich stark ungleichmäßige Verteilung der Momentbeurteilungen wirkt außerdem sehr willkürlich. Ihr sollte Mut zur sinnvollen Stilisierung haben, und die Kurve an den Gesamteindruck anpassen. "Es fing schwach an, ging nach einer Stunde dann aber gut zu Sache. Zwischendrin dann etwas durchwachsen mit 3-4 Höhepunkten (nach 5,7 und 13 Stunden) und einem schwachen Ende" - solch eine Beurteilung des Spielspassverlaufs ist hilfreich und sinnvoll. Und genau diesen Detailgrad sollte die Kurve aufweisen. Den Charakter einer genauen Messung solltet ihr hingegen nicht suggerieren.

Testbox: "Jugendeignung" finde ich gut umgesetzt und informativ, für mich als Leser der Ü18 Edition allerdings vollkommen irrelevant. Klar kenne ich die derzeitige öffentliche Diskussion und verstehe dass Ihr Euch da mit vorauseilendem Gehorsam positionieren wollt - in meine Augen ist das aber eher Aktionismus als eine wirkliche Verbesserung. Wenn ich Spiele für meine Kinder aussuchen wollte, wäre so eine Spalte wichtig. Aber dann wäre die PC-Games aufgrund der Spieleauswahl sicherlich das falsche Magazin. 
Vermissen tue ich hingegen numerische Bewertungen von Grafik, Sound, Steuerung usw. Zwei Sätze sagen hier nicht so viel aus wie eine vergleichbare Zahl / Technikklasse. Eine zusätzliche Bewertung der Bugdichte und der Art und Nervigkeit des Kopierschutzes in Eurem Testexemplar wäre hingegen SEHR informativ. Traurig, aber wahr. Bei einem potentiell durchschnittlich interessanten Titel entscheidet nämlich sowas bei mir mit darüber, ob ich ihn mir als Vollpreisspiel oder lieber später vielleicht als Budgetversion kaufe (Beispiele Darkstar One, DTM Race Driver, Gothic3).

Noch eine Anmerkung zu Thema Umfrage (Hardware, S. 171): Online hätte ich sie vielleicht ausgefüllt.

Insgesamt hoffe ich, dass ich Euch mit meinen langen Anmerkungen nicht die Freude an der Frischzellenkur verdorben habe. Sowas ist wichtig und bringt das Magazin weiter. Genauso wichtig ist aber auch die prompte Reaktion auf das Feedback der Leser. Erst in dieser Kombination wird das Ergebnis besser oder sogar richtig gut.


----------



## kavoven (30. Mai 2007)

Sorry, aber ich finde das neue Design der Testseiten und das des Einkaufführers grauenhaft...

Extrem unübersichtlich, keine Unterschiede zwischen Überschriften und Text, alles wirkt lieblos wie die Rohversion einer Datenbank.

Bitte das alte wieder, mit dem war ich vollkommen zufrieden!


----------



## ich98 (30. Mai 2007)

kavoven am 30.05.2007 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber ich finde das neue Design der Testseiten und das des Einkaufführers grauenhaft...



Wegen dem Einkaufsführer: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=12&tid=5760624&x=1


----------



## Sash1986 (31. Mai 2007)

Moin zusammen!

Das neue Design finde ich nicht gerade toll. Die Seiten sehen ein wenig nach Altpapier oder Gratis-Regional-Tageszeitung aus.

Was ich aber wirklich sehr gut finde, sind die Konfigurations-Tipps, die ihr hinter die großen Tests schreibt. Dass diese als erstes in der Rubrik "Tests" auftauchen und nicht, wie vorher, irgendwo verteilt im Heft herumschwirren, kommt auch der Übersicht zugute.

Was ich aber sehr seltsam finde, ist, dass der Screenshot zu CoD2 auf Seite 16 bei den Leser-Charts so unauffällig (mit diesem blassen Grün) mit dem dazugehörigen Mini-Statement verbunden ist. Hat ne Weile gedauert, bis ich das verstanden hab (CoD2-Screenshot zwischen den Platzierungen für Anno und GW-Nightfall   )

Ansonsten... joar. Ist in Ordung. Aber wieso habt ihr das Design überhaupt überarbeitet?? War doch absolut in Ordnung... Anfang Mai schon alle Artikel fertig gehabt und dann vor Langeweile gestorben?


----------



## Proesterchen (31. Mai 2007)

eagle73 am 29.05.2007 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Seite 127 unten links. Die neue Wertung liegt bei 81% für die -denke ich mal- gepatchte Version.


Danke!


----------



## wOJ (31. Mai 2007)

Also ich bin von den Veränderrungen positiv überrascht!
Der "Lesespaß" wurde erhöht und das Heft ist übersichtlicher geworden.
Doch es gibt immernoch eins was mich stört... die Mod und Budged Spiel Rubriken! Dies hat mir noch nie gefallen und ich denke diese Seiten könnte man besser ausfüllen und interresant nutzen. Naja das neue grünliche Layout haut mich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vom Hocker


----------



## counterstrikefan (31. Mai 2007)

Super Super Super hat das der ( *Name nachguck ) Marco Leibetseder gemacht. Das Lesen macht viel mehr Spaß und viele Sachen sind nun übersichtlicher.Was mir aber überhaupt nicht gefällt ist der Pc-Games Einkaufsführer. Die alte Top-100 in den anderen Zeitschriften hat mir da besser gefallen, weil es es dort viel mehr Themenfelder gab z.B. unter ego-shooter die Themen Taktik-shooter und Multiplayer-shooter. Also das könnte noch etwas ausführlicher werden liebes Pc- Gamesteam.
Euer treuer Leser *counterstrikefan


----------



## elBIASo (31. Mai 2007)

Mir gefällt es sehr sehr sehr gut  nur der Einkaufsführer ist zu kurz geraten topp 100 war besser übersichtlicher, klarer usw xD


----------



## ChewieCool (31. Mai 2007)

Also ich finde das nue Design ansich sehr gut. Es sieht gut aus und lädt zum lesen ein. Der einzige kritikpunkt ist, das die Higlights der Redakteure die sonst immer vor den Tests standen nicht mehr da sind. Ansonsten


----------



## SebastianThoeing (31. Mai 2007)

ChewieCool am 31.05.2007 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde das nue Design ansich sehr gut. Es sieht gut aus und lädt zum lesen ein. Der einzige kritikpunkt ist, das die Higlights der Redakteure die sonst immer vor den Tests standen nicht mehr da sind. Ansonsten



Hier
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=1018&tid=5764422&count_reply=2
könnt ihr auch noch voten für oder gegen die Top 100 / Einkaufsführer.


----------



## black-diablo (31. Mai 2007)

ich finds schick, dass jeder redakteur seine multiplayerfavouriten nennt.
den rest des einkaufführers genauso ganz gut gelungen, aber:
keine abwertungen mehr? die spiele werden nicht schlechter,
aber im vergleich zu den anderen schon.
hätte mich gefreut zu sehen, wie sich hl2 noch in 1, 2 jahren macht


----------



## oslowski (31. Mai 2007)

SebTh am 31.05.2007 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ChewieCool am 31.05.2007 16:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erstmal muss ich euch einfach mal loben, die "neue" PC Games ist einfach spitze geworden. Sie sieht moderner aus und auch die Übersichtlichkeit ist nun um einiges besser geworden. Die neuen Sparten finde ich ebenfalls sehr gelungen.

Nun zum Einkaufsführer, der ja die meißte Diskussion hervorbringt:
Es ist eine gute Idee, nur die Spiele der letzten 2 Jahre zu repräsentieren und damit die Bewertung nicht abzuwerten. Ich fand schon komisch, dass z. B Age of Empires 3 nur noch 83 % Spielspass hatte, das war alles ein bischen zu undurchsichtig. Was mir nicht so gefällt ist, dass nur noch in 4 Genres unterteilt wird. Es müssen ja nicht so viele wie in der vorigen sein, aber ein paar mehr wären schon angebracht. 
Apropos: Unter dem Genre Abenteuer fehlt "Der Herr der Ringe Online", nur als kleine Anmerkung  

Wie gesagt, ansonsten finde ich das Layout echt top


----------



## BIRNE21 (31. Mai 2007)

Als erstes das Positive: die neuen Startseiten und Heftrubriken find ich gut gelungen! Auch die Aktualisierung der Hardwareklassen war mal nötig.

Aber jetzt kommt das große ABER: die neuen Schriftarten find ich zu ausgebleicht und unpassend. Ausgebleicht sind außerdem die Diagramme im Praxis-Teil. Die Frames und Preisangaben kann man nur sehr schlecht erkennen!! 
 

Insgesamt wirk das Heft auch nicht mehr so Farbenfroh, nur die Vorschauartikel zu Bioshock oder CoH: Opposing Fronts erinnern noch an die "alte" PC Games. Mir gefallen Artworks oder große Bilder am Rand des Artikels, auch wenn sie wegen "Ablenkung" abgeschafft wurden, find ich sie anreizend den Artikel zu lesen, als nur blanke Schrift...da kann ich auch eine Tagezeitung lesen   

Zudem stört mich, dass die Werbung (UNSERIÖS!) jetzt selbst unter den Artikeln ist (siehe Seite 143). Sonst war immer eine ganze Seite mit Werbung bepflastert.

Außerdem vermisse ich die "aktuellen Lieblingsspiele" und "Freut sich am meisten auf" der Redaktion und die alte Top 100.

Ich hoffe das sich die PC Games nochmals wandelt......


----------



## MRMN (31. Mai 2007)

BIRNE21 am 31.05.2007 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Als erstes das Positive: die neuen Startseiten und Heftrubriken find ich gut gelungen! Auch die Aktualisierung der Hardwareklassen war mal nötig.
> 
> Aber jetzt kommt das große ABER: die neuen Schriftarten find ich zu ausgebleicht und unpassend. Ausgebleicht sind außerdem die Diagramme im Praxis-Teil. Die Frames und Preisangaben kann man nur sehr schlecht erkennen!!
> 
> ...



In Bezug auf die Werbung gebe ich dir Recht. Sowas hat die PC Games nicht nötig.

Die ausgebleichte Schrift finde ich ebenfalls nicht so gut.  Das Grau sieht zwar designtechnisch schöner aus, ist aber schlechter zu lesen.

Und nun das Gute: Das neue Design sieht moderner aus und nicht mehr wie jede andere "x-beliebige" Zeitschrift.


----------



## Kakaumonster (31. Mai 2007)

Mir ist das Layout von PCGames absolut  BANANE!!! Ihr wechselt dooch eh in 8 Monaten wieder...

Mir ist nicht das Layout wichtig, sondern sachlich objektive Berichte und ausführliche Tests ...wenn ich sehe wie Ausführlich ihr schon wieder Two Worlds getestet habt ... wow 3 Tester haben gemeinsam über 60 Stunden im spiel verbracht ... echt wow ...

Was mich an eurem Heft echt stört ist die viele Werbung!!! Seiteweise Tower und Hardwareanzeigen und Listen... was soll das? Das kann ich auch im Internet sehen ...
Wenn ihr soviel Werbung in euer Heft ballert ... macht es auch billiger!!

Danke und Thx


----------



## penitenttangent (1. Juni 2007)

Also ich muss sagen, dass mir das alte Layout der PCG um Vieles besser gefallen hat. Mir gefällt hald der etwas farblose, nüchterne Look nicht so.
Desweiteren ist mir aufgefallen, dass es innnerhalb der Artikel kaum noch Unterteilungen gibt. In den früheren Ausgaben wusste man so immer, was im nächsten Artikel kommt (ja ich weiß das klingt etwas blöd aber es ist zwei Uhr, ich bin seit 7 Uhr in der Früh auf und habe schon die 3. Halbe hinter mir 
  )
Am Schlimmsten fand ich dann aber den neuen Einkaufsführer.
Wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufen wollte, dann war der Einkaufsführer meine erste Adresse, da man dort auf einen Blick von einer sehr großen Bandbreite an Spielen die wichtigsten Informationen finden konnte( v.a. die kurzen Kommentare).
Durch die neue "Ordnung" ist der Einkaufsführer für mich persönlich praktisch wertlos.
Mal ehrlich, Anno 1701 mit dem Fußball Manager 06 Company of Heroes zu vergleichen halte ich schon für ein starkes Stück.
Naja alles in Allem finde ich das alte Layout besser und beim Einkaufsführer heißt es nur Voten (der Link zum Quickpoll steht irgendwo in nem älteren Beitrag)
MfG


----------



## Goddess (1. Juni 2007)

Schön bunt, "flippig", teils bunt und weiss gemixt, teils farbliche Übergänge,  teils schwarz auf weiss, so stellt sich mir die neue Pcgames 07/07 dar. Die Texte sind gefühlt ein wenig "gehaltvoller" geworden, mehr Informationen und ein wenig mehr Text. Das finde ich schön, so sollte es sein. Aber wie ihr es geschafft habt das ganze zu so einem Mix aus unzusammenhängenden Kästen, Bildern, Texten und Meinungen zusammen zu fassen verstehe ich einfach nicht! Es ist keinerlei Struktur zu erkennen, alles ist bunt durch einander gemixt, vor allem die Meinungen. Mal sind die Meinungen links im Text, mal ganz oben neben den Wertungen, mal unten rechts und mal neben, ober,- oder unterhalb der "MKV". Was habt ihr euch nur dabei gedacht? *So* macht mir das lesen des Heftes keinen Spass, da ich eine klare, strukturierte Aufmachung im Heft bevorzuge. Was hat euch denn zu dem Schritt bewogen, das Layout auf diese Weise zu "verbessern"? Ein wenig "fine-tuning" am bereits bestehenden Layout hätte es doch auch getan. Aber was macht ihr, ihr schmeisst es um und zwar all umfassend...  Überdenkt das alles noch mal in ruhe, denn in der Art wie sie jetzt ist, gefällt mir das Magazin nicht. Da können die Inhalte noch so viel besser sein, aber wenn ihr jedes mal, in einem immer kürzer werdenden Rhytmus beginnt, das Design um zu hauen und was neues zu bauen anstatt bestehendes zu verbessern, verzichte ich mal wieder einige Monate auf den Kauf des Heftes.


----------



## Fensderbuzer (1. Juni 2007)

Zurück zu den 70er, anders kann man das fade Design der neuesten PCG nicht beschreiben.
Vieles ist  in einem so schwachen grau gedruckt, daß man es nur schlecht lesen kann.  Na ja, eigentlich ist ja jetzt alles grau in grau gehalten.
Die in den Texten verstreuten Bilder sorgen für regelrechtes Chaos.
Mir ist es lieber, wenn alle Bilder am Ende der Seite oder aber am Rand sind.
Und gleich die ersten Seiten mit den News sind richtig unübersichtlich geworden.

Und mein "Lieblingsthema" wurde leider wieder nicht überarbeitet.
Das elendig besch....... Menü der DVD.
 
Die Website von PC Games ist wirklich die beste, die ich kenne.
( bevorzugt: pcgames.de  /  gamestar.de  /  gamezone.de  )
Aber die DVD der GameStar ist die ( meine )  absolute Nr. 1  !!!!

Zum leidigen Thema Werbung im Heft braucht man nicht viel sagen, nur so viel,  diese Art von Werbung ist nun mal scheinbar heutzutage leider notwendig, in anderen Zeitungen ( andere Themengebiete ) gibt es prozentual noch viel mehr.  
Nur die störende Klingelton-Werbung hat in einer PC-Spiele-Zeitung nun wirklich nichts verloren, besonders die "Damen mit den Sternchen" nicht.

Mir ist wichtig, daß ihr, im Vergleich zu anderen selbsternannten Computerzeitungen ( Computerbild + Computerbild Spiele ) ,  eurem Namen treu bleibt und ausschließlich über PC-Spiele und  NICHT   über Handys, Festnetze oder ähnliches berichtet.


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin seit mehreren Jahren Abonent und lese die PCGames fast seit der ersten stunde. Die letzte Ausgabe habe ich entnervt nach 5-6 Minuten weggelegt und seitdem nimmer angefasst   
zu blass, zu "wirr" sie macht einfach ÜBERHAUPTKEINEN Spaß zu lesen sorry aber wenn die Zeitung so bleibt werde ich definitiv das abo kündigen, will nix dramatisieren aber wie gesagt macht 0% spaß sie zu lesen sie erinnert mich stark an ein "Raverheft" das es mitte der 90er kostenlos gab das war auch so blaß und "billig"


----------



## ich98 (1. Juni 2007)

Hellraiser-Pinhead am 01.06.2007 09:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin seit mehreren Jahren Abonent und lese die PCGames fast seit der ersten stunde. Die letzte Ausgabe habe ich entnervt nach 5-6 Minuten weggelegt und seitdem nimmer angefasst
> zu blass, zu "wirr" sie macht einfach ÜBERHAUPTKEINEN Spaß zu lesen sorry aber wenn die Zeitung so bleibt werde ich definitiv das abo kündigen, will nix dramatisieren aber wie gesagt macht 0% spaß sie zu lesen sie erinnert mich stark an ein "Raverheft" das es mitte der 90er kostenlos gab das war auch so blaß und "billig"



Kannst du das vielleicht ein bisschen weiter ausführen, damit man genau weiß, was dir nicht gefällt. Also ich könnte damit nichts anfangen, vielleicht ein Redakteur..  :-o


----------



## Selfkiller (1. Juni 2007)

Also ich finde das neue Layout nicht ganz so schlecht, so wie manch andrer hier. Was mir aber seitdem ich von GameStar zu PCGames gewechselt bin durchweg negativ ins Auge gefallen ist, ist der Video-Teil der DvD. Er ist unübersichtlich, langweilig und was mich ganz besonders nervt: viel zu klein !
Wenn ich mir dagegen den Video-Bereich einer GameStar DvD angucke: übersichtlich und gut strukturiert. Vor allem aber sind da mit sicherheit jedes mal so an die 20 Videos dabei. Sorry aber da hinkt die PCGames DvD noch WEIT hinterher. Gerade das Menü könnte jeder 14-jährige WoW süchtling mit z.B. Nero besser hinbekommen... Da solltet ihr auf jeden Fall nochmal ne Menge arbeit reinstecken und das mal ordentlich machen, dann wirkt das nicht mehr so "dahin geklatscht".


----------



## DaStash (1. Juni 2007)

also ich finde sie sehr klar und gut übersichtlich strukturiert. sie wirkt nicht mehr so überladen wie vorher, und das auge hat jetzt mehr plätze wo es sich ausruhen kann.  

klar ist ein neues design immer sehr ungewohnt und die meisten stört das. aus gestaltungstechnischer sicht jedoch gesehen, ist es wesentlich besser als vorher.  

wartet ab, in einem monat habt ihr euch alle daran gewöhnt


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (1. Juni 2007)

ich98 am 01.06.2007 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hellraiser-Pinhead am 01.06.2007 09:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne so doof es klingt aber ich kann es nicht besser beschreiben. Habe sie ausgepackt angefangen zu lesen und mir hat es absolut nicht zugesagt ich mag es so einfach nicht (ist natürlich objektiv) sie hat mich 0 animiert weiterzulesen und auch das "drinrumblättern" hat absolut keinen spaß gemacht.


----------



## DaStash (1. Juni 2007)

Hellraiser-Pinhead am 01.06.2007 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 01.06.2007 10:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das heißt übrigens subjektiv   

wenn du so auf farben stehst, dann setz dir doch eine unte sonnenbrille auf   
dann strahlt alles so schön bunt   
für mich hört sich das ganze eher danach an das du das design nicht magst und deshal kein bock mehr hast, trotzreaktion?, die zeitschrift weiter zu lesen. 
in erster linie gehts aber bei einer zeitschrift darum zu lesen und nicht nur durchzblättern und sich bildchen anzugucken 
wie findest du denn die lesbarkeit, kannst du da etwas dazu sagen?


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (1. Juni 2007)

DaStash am 01.06.2007 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hellraiser-Pinhead am 01.06.2007 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry aber brauchst mich nicht anreden wie nen kleinen schuljungen, ok ?

ich werde nacher nach der Arbeit mal nochmal reinschauen und dann genau begründen was mir wo nicht gefällt. es war jetzt aus dem Bauch heraus als ich das heute früh hier online gelesen hatte....es ist bestimmt KEINE Trotzreaktion aus dem alter bin ich eine weile schon raus. 

ja stimmt meinte natürlich subjektiv (is kacke hier auf der arbeit da ist man nicht sooo konzentriert wenn man hier postet)

überdenke trotzdem mal deine art wie du daher redest nur so als tipp von einem (fast) ü30


----------



## DaStash (1. Juni 2007)

Hellraiser-Pinhead am 01.06.2007 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 01.06.2007 12:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nimm das leben nicht so ernst über 30 jähriger


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (1. Juni 2007)

DaStash am 01.06.2007 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hellraiser-Pinhead am 01.06.2007 13:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nimmst du Drogen oder sowas   

ok wenn ich schon gerade am tippen bin. Eine Zeitschrift ist im gegensatz zu einem Buch oder Facharbeit schon eher etwas das man auch mal "durchblättert" als das man es "studiert" da es ein sehr breites Themenspektrum abdeckt das einen ja nicht zu 100% ansprechen muß. Deshalb liest man eine Zeitschrift in den seltensten Fällen eben wie ein Buch o.ä. Der visuelle Part sollte in einer Zeitschrift schon eine große Rolle spielen denke ich.

so sieht es sehr eintönig aus es wirkt auf mich wie eine facharbeit. Das heisst nicht das ich flache Texte mit vielen bunten Bildchen möchte aber eine zeitschrift soll informativ UND unterhaltsam sein und eben das zweite war die letzte Ausgabe überhauptnicht so dass ich das erste mal seit jahren die Ausgabe nicht "verschlungen" habe sondern es war "mühselig" und "langweilig" die qualität der texte mag gestiegen sein dazu habe ich zuwenig gelesen muß ich zugeben.


----------



## DaStash (1. Juni 2007)

Hellraiser-Pinhead am 01.06.2007 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 01.06.2007 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber um so einfcher eine gestaltung ist umso einfacher ist die informationsaufnahme, auch wenn dem einen oder anderen dabei das design nicht gefällt. das ist einfach ein ein grundprinzip.
außerdem ist es ja bei dir so das du dich so an das alte design gewöhnt hast, das es dir schwer fällt das neue für dich zu akzeptieren, ich meine du streubst dich ja sozusagen( haste ja selber gesagt, noch nicht wirklich durchgelesen). dass meinte ich vorhin auch mit trotzreaktion. was übrigens sehr wohl bei erwachsenen zu finden ist und nicht nur bei jungeren menschen   

und ja ich nehme drogen, ich kann einfach nicht die finger von sushi lassen, ich fühle mich richtig mieß wenn ich mal nen woche keins gegessen habe. dann fange ich immer an nervös zu werden und kann mich nicht richtig konzentrieren


----------



## Nazgul2005 (1. Juni 2007)

Mein erster Eindruck war auch: was ist denn jetzt los??? Hab ich die falsche Zeitschrift gekauft? Aber so gings mir auch beim letzten Wechsel mit dem "neuen" Bewertungssystem samt Tabelle und Grafik, die mich in den ersten paar Monaten zwar verwirrt hat aber spaeter dann nicht mehr, da konnte man dann viel rauslesen. 
Ich denke wir sollten erst mal abwarten und uns an diese neue "Umgebung" gewoehnen, dann wird sie uns schon gefallen, die neue PCG.

PS: Ich hab glaub gelesen, dass hier auf pcgames.de auch bald alles veraendert wird und ich bin schon darauf gespannt.


----------



## Ehmel (1. Juni 2007)

Also mir persönlich gefaellt sie ziemlich gut. Wie da wer sagen kann, sie waere blass ist mir schleierhaft. alles ist jetzt viel moderner, etwas farbiger, einfach stimmiger. da haben die layouter gezeigt was sie koennen, auchw enn jetzt nicht sooooo viel veraendert wurde, also daumen hoch fuer die neue PCG und das team, amcht echt spaß.
PS. wie kann man ne zeitschrift weglegen, nur wiel du sie nicht "schoen" findest, die texte und bilder zu dne games sind die gleichen omg


----------



## Joe_2000 (1. Juni 2007)

Goddess am 01.06.2007 08:01 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Es ist keinerlei Struktur zu erkennen, alles ist bunt durch einander gemixt, vor allem die Meinungen. Mal sind die Meinungen links im Text, mal ganz oben neben den Wertungen, mal unten rechts und mal neben, ober,- oder unterhalb der "MKV". Was habt ihr euch nur dabei gedacht? *So* macht mir das lesen des Heftes keinen Spass, da ich eine klare, strukturierte Aufmachung im Heft bevorzuge. [...]



Ein Punkt, der mir ebenfalls sofort negativ auffiel. Die Meinungen im Spieltest gehören echt irgenwie in eine einheitliche Struktur hinein und sollten nicht scheinbar willkürlich platziert sein.    Ich fands immer gut, dass die Redakteursmeinung (zumindest die "erste" Meinung)  immer rechts oben am Testcenter war. 

Hierbei ist eine Änderung echt zu wünschen ...  :-o


----------



## Burtchen (1. Juni 2007)

Joe_2000 am 01.06.2007 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Punkt, der mir ebenfalls sofort negativ auffiel. Die Meinungen im Spieltest gehören echt irgenwie in eine einheitliche Struktur hinein und sollten nicht scheinbar willkürlich platziert sein.    Ich fands immer gut, dass die Redakteursmeinung (zumindest die "erste" Meinung)  immer rechts oben am Testcenter war.
> 
> Hierbei ist eine Änderung echt zu wünschen ...  :-o


Dieser Punkt steht auch auf unserer Änderungsliste, mal sehen, wie wir es dem Layout schonend beibringen


----------



## pcactionerik76 (1. Juni 2007)

Oben ist ja ein Icon, der besagt, das die PC Games irgendwie besser sein soll: Ich seh zu vorher um erhlich zu sein keinen nenneswerten Unterschied.


----------



## Bone-Hunter89 (1. Juni 2007)

Ich bin jetzt seit einigen Jahren begeisterter Leser ihrer Zeitschrift, aber was sie sich jetzt geleistet haben hat mich erschüttert! Wenn ich ein total kaltes klinisch sauberes Heft ohne emotional bindenden Artworks, toller fesselnder Farbgebung und so weiter kaufen möchte, kaufe ich die gamestar. Der größte pluspunkt im layout ihres Magazins waren gerade die kräftigen bunten abwechslungsreichen Farben. Im vorschau Teil des Heftes ist dies auch bei Artikeln wie z.B. zu Company of Hereos sehr gut gelangen. Allerdings haben sie es sich bei Starcraft und Biochock sehr einfach gemacht, einfach alles in blau bzw. grün bringt es auch nicht. wie gesagt abwechslung 
aber viel schlimmer sind die langweilig und distanziert saubergewischten kahlen farblosen Tests, ich aber überhaupt keine Lsut mehr diese zu lesen. Die Restlichen Änderungen sind im großen und ganzen gelungen, sogar der Einkaufsfürher gefällt mir. Endlich keine undurchsichtigen Abwertungen wie z.B. bei Paraworld und Guild Wars Kapitel1 mehr. 
achja fast hätte ich es vergessen, auch die neue Inhaltsform nervt, ich will keine wild durcheinander geschnipselten Artikel, sondern einen zusammenhängenden text mit ein paar zusatzinfos am Rand wie bisher. Und die neuen Schriftarten sind oftmals viel zu klein und schwer leserlich. 

mfg Bone
ps: ich hoffe eure auflage sinkt enorm bei dieser ausgabe, damit ihr eure Fehler einseht   ich werd zumindest vorerst keine weitere Zeitschrift kaufen.


----------



## Dark-Trooper (1. Juni 2007)

So, hab die neue Zeitschrift grad intensiv überflogen und auch schon viel gelesen. Das die Spiele Bestenliste allerding SO stark gekürzt wurde auf so wenige Bereiche reduziert is find ich sehr schade, genauso beim Hardware Einkaufsführer, da hat mir der alte, größere auch viel besser gefallen, hoffenlich wird das wieder geändert    
Ansonsten find ich das neue Design gut, und dass auf mehr wert auf Informationen/Text gelegt wird ist auch sehr zu begrüßen.


----------



## sf90 (1. Juni 2007)

Also die Zeitschrift ist für mich sehr unübersichtlich. Ich wollte gleich die StarCraft 2 Seite aufschlagen aber beim Index steht sie nicht. 

Soweit ich das gelesen habe, wollen viele wieder die alte PC Games wieder.


----------



## Burtchen (1. Juni 2007)

sf90 am 01.06.2007 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Zeitschrift ist für mich sehr unübersichtlich. Ich wollte gleich die StarCraft 2 Seite aufschlagen aber beim Index steht sie nicht.


Die Seitenangabe steht doch auf dem Cover?   

Dass im Inhalt Blizzard statt _Starcraft 2_ aufzufinden ist, liegt schlichtweg daran, dass dieser (genau wie das Cover) vor dem eigentlichen Artikel bereits fertiggestellt sein musste. Genau wie die Vorschau-Startseite und und und - daher konnten wir an vielen Stellen eben nur "Blizzards neues Spiel" schreiben...


----------



## addi81 (1. Juni 2007)

Das neue Design gefällt mir, bis auf die Vorschauberichte zu CoD4, Starcraft 2 und Bioshock, nicht da es extrem steril wirkt.

Vor allem verstehe ich den Sinn, daß Design unbedingt ändern zu wollen nicht wirklich, wo doch gerade die letzte Ausgabe (06/07) so löblich daher kam.
Das einzige was ich wirklich positiv finde ist, daß kaum Werbung in die Testseiten eingebaut wurde. [ironie]Dafür ist es natürlich umso besser, daß ihr nun auch Erotikwerbung direkt im Mittelfeld (S.143) des Heftes plaziert, leider nur inkonsequent mit "Sichtschutz". Also her mit dem USK18 Stempel für das Heft und weg mit den rosa Herzchen![/ironie]

Was mir noch ein wenig bitter aufstößt ist die mangelnde Abgrenzung der Budget-Tests von den aktuellen/vollpreis Titeln, es ist jawohl schlicht überflüssig (wenn nicht sogar dumm) bei einem Nachtest zu Dungeon Siege darauf herumzureiten, daß es technisch um Jahre hinterherhinkt .


----------



## addi81 (1. Juni 2007)

P.S.:
Hoffentlich kommt ihr nicht auf die Idee Gothic 2 DndR jetzt nocheinmal solo aufs Heft zu packen, so langsam dürften wir Stammleser nämlich genug Kopien davon rumliegen haben 



Spoiler



hab mich leider verklickt, sry


----------



## lucdec (1. Juni 2007)

Burtchen am 01.06.2007 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> sf90 am 01.06.2007 17:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Cover muss vor dem Heft selber fertig sein? Und was ist wenn sich was grundlegendes ändert, und man das Cover überarbeiten muss?


----------



## Thule28 (1. Juni 2007)

SebTh am 29.05.2007 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> nintendo-maniac am 29.05.2007 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Doch! Es ist nämlich lustig anzusehen wie ihr euch jetzt mit euren Ausflüchten ( Bugs sind *jetzt* plötzlich nicht so in die Wertung eingeflossen... Habt ihr nicht *vorher* immer behauptet ihr habt die Bugs sehrwohl in die Wertung einfliessen lassen?!?!    ) 
rumwindet! 

Es ist eine Frechheit das viele Leute ein sehr fehlerhaftes Spiel aufgrund eurer Wertung gekauft haben, und jetzt wird der Support eingestellt!


----------



## ich98 (1. Juni 2007)

Burtchen am 01.06.2007 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Seitenangabe steht doch auf dem Cover?
> 
> Dass im Inhalt Blizzard statt _Starcraft 2_ aufzufinden ist, liegt schlichtweg daran, dass dieser (genau wie das Cover) vor dem eigentlichen Artikel bereits fertiggestellt sein musste. Genau wie die Vorschau-Startseite und und und - daher konnten wir an vielen Stellen eben nur "Blizzards neues Spiel" schreiben...



sucht euch mal eine flexibler Druckerei (oder wer da blockiert), dass ist ja eine Zumutung. Die PCPP hat übers Wochende das ganze Cover verändert und es noch drucken lassen können plus Artikel. 
Kann ja nicht sein, dass die Druckerei (oder wer da blockiert) euch da blockiert.


----------



## Arcadian (1. Juni 2007)

1. Auch wenn die Schriftart geändert wurde, finde ich nicht, daß es mehr zu lesen gibt. Vielleicht ist es nur mein subjektiver Eindruck, aber das alte "Zu viele, zu große Bilder und zu wenig Text"-Problem besteht immer noch. Wenn ich mir manche Doppelseiten anschaue und den Text dort zusammenfasse, dann kommt man noch nicht einmal auf ein Drittel reinen Text pro Seite. Beispiel: Vorschau Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare oder auch Starcraft 2. Viele große Bilder, die meist auch in den Videos der CD/DVD zu sehen sind (ich glaube, heutzutage kann man schon davon ausgehen, daß die meisten User ein DVD-Laufwerk besitzen) und verhältnismäßig wenig Text.
Ich finde, daß steht im absoluten Gegensatz zu eurem offensichtlichen Vorhaben, nämlich die PC Games "schlanker" und "seriöser"(?) erscheinen zu lassen, da so ein Layout doch recht, naja, sensationsjournalistisch wirkt und das ist wenig seriös.
Gut, das gilt nicht für alle Tests (Beispiel: Tomb Raider: Anniversary Beta-Test), aber meist für die meisten "Blockbuster-Spiele".

Mein Vorschlag und den meine ich wirklich ernst: 
Geht mal runter in das Keller-Dungeon, kämpft euch durch die Zombies ehmaliger PCG-Redakteure und haltet dort nach großen Pappkisten Ausschau. Darin findet ihr die alten PC Games Ausgaben. Natürlich kann man nicht alles wie früher machen, aber trotzdem, *besinnt euch auf die alten Tugenden.*

2. Teilweise finde ich das Layout der Rubrik "Magazin" etwas verwirrend und wenig gelungen, vor allem die Seiten 14/15 und 22/23. Manche sollte auch gar nicht ins Magazin und auf PCG online bleiben, wie z.B. "Stimmen aus der Community: "Ich spiele, weil...", für mich klar ein Lückenfüller, weil's grad' noch dort hingepasst hat.

3. Wenn möglich, generell weniger fachfremde Werbung (= alles, was nicht mit Spielen oder Hardware zu tun hat), aber vor allem endlich die blöde Handy-Werbung mit den Weibern weg.

4. Der neue Wertungskasten mit Zahlen und Fakten, Jugendeignung, Pro und Contra etc. finde ich sehr, sehr gut gelungen. Der darf so bleiben.



Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein, aber ich komme bestimmt nochmal nerven. Und: nicht allzu sehr zu Herzen nehmen, ist alles bloß mein subjektiver Eindruck und muß nicht unbedingt stimmen. Generell gilt, ich bin ein Vertreter des dezenten, den weniger ist oft mehr. Das möchte ich dem Team von PC Games ans Herz legen.


----------



## Boesor (1. Juni 2007)

Thule28 am 01.06.2007 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist eine Frechheit das viele Leute ein sehr fehlerhaftes Spiel aufgrund eurer Wertung gekauft haben, und jetzt wird der Support eingestellt!



Huch, hat PC Games etwa auch den den Support eingestellt?
Nebenbei, im Test stand auch drin das es Bugs gibt, man sollte vielleicht nicht nur auf die Zahl schauen, sondern auch noch den bericht lesen.


----------



## sf90 (1. Juni 2007)

Burtchen am 01.06.2007 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> sf90 am 01.06.2007 17:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. OK das habe ich übersehen. Muss aber sagen das das sehr klein da steht.


----------



## TimonatoR-1000 (1. Juni 2007)

ich98 am 29.05.2007 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 29.05.2007 14:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lal, warum owned? Oo

ich würde eher sagen er owned die PcGames, weil er (genau wie ich) nur noch die Onlineangebote nutzt und somit der PcGames das Geld aus der tasche zieht^^ ist fast so als wenn wir ne raubkopie benutzten, nur halt auf legalem weg... 
ich owne die PcGames, ruinier sie und bin auch noch stolz drauf


----------



## ich98 (1. Juni 2007)

TimonatoR-1000 am 01.06.2007 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> lal, warum owned? Oo


Weil er die Wertung nicht bekommen hat?


> ich würde eher sagen er owned die PcGames, weil er (genau wie ich) nur noch die Onlineangebote nutzt und somit der PcGames das Geld aus der tasche zieht^^ ist fast so als wenn wir ne raubkopie benutzten, nur halt auf legalem weg...
> ich owne die PcGames, ruinier sie und bin auch noch stolz drauf



Deine Anwesendheit hier bringt computec auch was.


----------



## Boesor (1. Juni 2007)

TimonatoR-1000 am 01.06.2007 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde eher sagen er owned die PcGames, weil er (genau wie ich) nur noch die Onlineangebote nutzt und somit der PcGames das Geld aus der tasche zieht^^ ist fast so als wenn wir ne raubkopie benutzten, nur halt auf legalem weg...
> ich owne die PcGames, ruinier sie und bin auch noch stolz drauf



genau, klicke nur jeden tag auf diese Seite, du wirst sie ruinieren.......


----------



## ich98 (1. Juni 2007)

Boesor am 01.06.2007 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> TimonatoR-1000 am 01.06.2007 20:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herbboy und alle anderen Power-Poster müssen monatlich 10€ überweisen, nicht gewusst?


----------



## Jojoselavi (1. Juni 2007)

Ich bin zuerst auch vorm neuen Design erschrocken, aber mittlerweile finde ich es gar nicht so übel. Im Gegenteil, ihr scheint euch dabei echt Mühe gegeben zu haben. Und dass ihr eine andere Schriftart wählt, finde ich eigentlich auch nicht so schlimm. Sehr gut finde ich auch, dass der bis dato langweilige Einkaufs- und Hardwareführer verändert wurde. Also alles in allem Daumen hoch!


----------



## jack6 (2. Juni 2007)

Beim ersten Durchblättern kam mir das Layout der Community-Sektion sehr verwirrend vor. Zum Teil war nicht klar zu erkennen, welche Bereiche zum Inhalt und welche zur Werbung gehören.

Der "Warum spielst Du?"-Kasten ist in meinen Augen schlecht platziert und unübersichtlich.

Die Vorschauen und Wertungen sind vom Layout her ordentlich, einige der Tests wirkten allerdings durch die zurückgenommene Colorierung sehr blass. Besonders die Meinungskästen der Redaktionmitglieder gehen nun etwas unter.

Mit all dem kann ich aber leben.

Sehr ärgerlich empfinde ich die Neugestaltung des Einkaufsführers.
Diese Reduktion hat für mich zur Folge, dass er wertlos wird.

Ich habe immer nur bestimmte Spieletypen betrachtet, da mir manche Genres einfach nicht zusagen. Es war immer sehr schon ein gewisses Ranking innerhalb der von mir bevorzugten Spieletypen vorliegen zu haben, um anhand dessen ein neues Spiel austesten zu können.
Dies ist mit dem neuen Design nicht mehr möglich.

Es wäre schön, wenn zumindest auf der Internetseite ein detailiertere Einkaufsführer zur Verfügung stehen würde.


----------



## DpPasch (2. Juni 2007)

Also ich finde das neue Design nicht so toll. Ich fand es damit damals schon schade dass ihr bei Grafik, Sound von Wertungen auf so ein komisches?! Klassensystem umgestiegen seit. Und auch das es bei Singleplayersspielen für den Multiplayermodus nur noch eine Empfehlung gab. Aber es ist ja bei Grafik noch weniger, es gibt nur noch einen kümmerlichen Satz. Das neue Design find ich auch nicht zeitgemäß oder sowas, ich finde es einfach nur sche***. Es wirkt billiger und unprofessioneller und auch mit die alte Top 100 der Spiele und den 4 Seite Hardwareeinkaufsführer hätte ich gerne zurück. Ach, und natürlich die Mostwanted von A-Z und nicht nur ein paar Spiele die ihr für wichtig haltet. Ingesamt ist es schade was mit der PC Games passiert ist. Ich werde sie zwar weiter im Abo behalten weil es die beste Zeitschrift auf dem Markt mit den professionellsten Testen und den treffstenen Wertung ist, aber wirklich glücklich bin ich mit der aktuellen Ausgabe nicht.

mfg, DpPasch


----------



## ALT-F4 (2. Juni 2007)

Am meisten stört mich die neue Schrift. Die ist so blass geworden (und größer auch). Auch stört es mich, wenn Bilder bzw Texte die Heftmitte überschreiten, so dass ich das Heft nicht in der Mitte knicken kann und ohne hin und her blättern den Artikel, Interview etc nicht vernünftig lesen kann.

Inhaltlich fehlt mir immer noch ein wenig mehr Information zum Mehrspielerpart. Da stehen die ganzen Modi (CTF,DM...) aber kein Wort ob das Spiel z.B. eine Stand Alone Software mitbringt. Auch wär es interessant ob dieser Stand Alone Server auf Linux oder nur auf MS läuft.
Dieses bezieht sich auf die ganzen Shooter, die anderen Spiele interessieren mich nicht weiter   


mfg


----------



## TobiasHome (2. Juni 2007)

Mir ist es eigentlich egal, wie die PCGames-Zeitschrift aussieht. Hauptsache ich behalte die Übersicht. Und da dies der Fall ist, bin ich zufrieden mit der neuen und sicherlich auch mit den folgenden Ausgaben


----------



## Patrick1989 (3. Juni 2007)

Ich war bisher ein PCPP Leser der ersten Stunde aber  meine beiden Lieblingsredakteure haben PCPP verlassen ! [ Rüdiger Steidle und Patrick Hartmann] und da  ich am Mittwoch gesehen habe das die PCGames ein neues Design anbietet habe ich sie mir mal gekauft und beim Dürchblättern macht sie einen sehr guten Eindruck. Also macht weiter so   

Ich denke ich werde dann auch von der PCPP auf die PCG umsteigen!

Es liegt ganz an euch 

mfg Patrick


----------



## Walkes100 (3. Juni 2007)

Ich würd ja hier jetzt gerne meinen Senf dazu tun, aber ich hab die neue PCG wiedermal nicht pünktlich bekommen und muss deshalb wohl noch bis frühestens Dienstag damit warten.

Einziges:
Innerhalb der letzten 2 Jahre hat die PCG wohl schon ca. 4 bis 5 mal ihr Gesicht verändert. Das geht mir irgendwie alles zu schnell bzw. zu unorganisiert. Kaum hab ich mich mit den Änderungen abgefunden bzw. zurechtgefunden - ZACK - ist auch schon wieder alles anders!


----------



## Sebastian120495 (3. Juni 2007)

Also ich finde, dass das neue Layout überhaupt nicht nötig war. Das neue Layout ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Es ist trotzdem übersichtlicher geworden, aber an die Übersichtlichkeit der GameStar kommt das Magazin bis Heute nicht heran.

Am neuen Design finde ich Folgendes schlecht:
- Das Kurzfazit der Meinungen ist weniger informativ
- Es gibt nicht mehr bei allen Meinungen ein Foto
- Die Überschriften der Spiele sind (fast) zu klein
- Man kann nicht von oben nach unten lesen - es schwirren Extra-Kästen auf den Seiten herum; extremstes Beispiel: StarCraft 2; man weiß nicht, was man als erstes lesen soll
(-die Unterrubrik "Alle Spiele, alle Termine" gibt es nicht mehr. Nur noch eine mickrige Liste mit nichtmal 50 Spielen!!!!!! Das war eigentlich der Haupt-Kaufgrund für die PC Games.)


----------



## Egoistenverein (3. Juni 2007)

Mir gefallen die letzten Veränderungen eigentlich nicht.
Die Übersichtlichkeit der Artikel zu den Spielen hat sehr gelitten. Überall irgendwelche Kästchen mit teilweise sehr speziellen, teilweise aber auch nutzlosen  Zusatzinformationen, Statistiken, Interviews, Vergleiche. Das wirkt teilweise zwar poppig, erweckt aber öfters auch den Eindruck ,als hätte man die Notzizettel der Redakteure einfach wild auf die Seiten geklebt und den Informationstext, der mir als Leser zusammen mit ein paar aussagekräftigen Screenshots (keine Flut davon) eigentlich der wichtigste Teil ist und irgendwie zur Nebensache degradiert wurde, dann irgendwo als Lückenfüller zwischen den ganzen Kästchen eingeschoben. Auch der Inhalt des Textes wurde weniger informativ. Vor einiger Zeit noch habt Ihr wirkliche gute Zusammenfassungen zu den Spielen geschrieben! Wenn man die gelesen hatte, wußte man eigentlich immer, ob einem das Spiel gefallen wird oder nicht. Aber jetzt  habe ich meist das Gefühl, es geht nur noch darum irgendeinen Rekord aufzustellen (bestes hier chlechtestes da), eine Superlative (Throneroberer) und einen Reißer (im positiven oder negativen Sinn) zu produzieren und nicht so sehr ein gut erläutertes Urteil über das Spiel präsentieren und nachvollziehbare  Punktebewertung abzugeben.

Weiters vermisse ich die ausführliche Übersicht "Alle Spiele, alle Termine", (die ihr immer recht weit am Anfag hattet) doch sehr! Weiters die interessante (früher seitliche) Infospalte (oder eventuell größere Beiträge), was sich in der Welt hinter den Spielen (Publisher, Programmierer, Spieleschmieden, Übernahmen, Schließungen etc. z.B.: Gothic Streitereien nur auf Homepage) so alles tut und den Teil mit Spielelösungen, Cheats, Fragestellungen der Leser zu Spielen (Wie bekomme ich xy?, Wo finde ich z?) , der bis auf Besprechung von Mods eigentlich nicht merh existent ist, gehen mir sehr ab.

Egoistenverein


----------



## Wussler (5. Juni 2007)

Kann mir bitte jemand eine Brille für den Grafikkartentest reichen..........Danke
Also ich versteh das nicht...Das Heft quillt doch eh schon vor lauter Werbung über und dann könnt ihr euch nichtmal mehr ein wenig mehr Farbe leisten?
Alles blass, dadurch vieles unübersichtlicher. Noch ne Frage, ist schon wieder ein Jahr vorbei, dass ihr mal wieder alles neu machen müsst? Komisch, jedesmal wirds ein wenig schlimmer. Naja, egal...


----------



## Wussler (5. Juni 2007)

DpPasch am 02.06.2007 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde das neue Design nicht so toll. Ich fand es damit damals schon schade dass ihr bei Grafik, Sound von Wertungen auf so ein komisches?! Klassensystem umgestiegen seit. Und auch das es bei Singleplayersspielen für den Multiplayermodus nur noch eine Empfehlung gab. Aber es ist ja bei Grafik noch weniger, es gibt nur noch einen kümmerlichen Satz. Das neue Design find ich auch nicht zeitgemäß oder sowas, ich finde es einfach nur sche***. Es wirkt billiger und unprofessioneller und auch mit die alte Top 100 der Spiele und den 4 Seite Hardwareeinkaufsführer hätte ich gerne zurück. Ach, und natürlich die Mostwanted von A-Z und nicht nur ein paar Spiele die ihr für wichtig haltet. Ingesamt ist es schade was mit der PC Games passiert ist. Ich werde sie zwar weiter im Abo behalten weil es die beste Zeitschrift auf dem Markt mit den professionellsten Testen und den treffstenen Wertung ist, aber wirklich glücklich bin ich mit der aktuellen Ausgabe nicht.
> 
> mfg, DpPasch



Ach wie ist es doch schön und gesund, wenn man schon am frühen Morgen mal so richtig lachen kann(...weil es die beste Zeitschrift auf dem Markt mit den professionellsten Testen und den treffstenen Wertung ist...). Danke dir!


----------



## Pendel0682 (5. Juni 2007)

Insgesamt find ich das Design angenehm. Klar braucht es immer erst etwas Zeit sich an Umstellungen zu gewöhnen, aber ich finde es insgesamt übersichtlicher.

Allerdings habe auch ich eine Kritik. Der Grauton, welcher in den Hardware-Tests in den Tabellen z.B. bei den Mittelklasse-Grafikkarten verwendet wurde ist viel zu hell. wenn man nicht sehr viel Licht beim Lesen hat wie z.b. abends mit Nachttischlampe ist es sehr schwierig die einzelnen Angaben zu lesen. Vor allem ist es sehr unangenehm zu lesen. Ein Grauton wie bei der Hardware-Referenz-Liste wäre angebrachter und würde das Ganze meiner Meinung nach auch einheitlicher machen.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Protoss (5. Juni 2007)

SYSTEM am 29.05.2007 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Etwas weniger Farbe ist ja nicht schlecht, wegen der Lesbarkeit. 
Nur nicht so wie im Hardware Teil, da sah man ja fast gar nichts mehr.

Und diese neue Rubrik von Spielen, bei der nur noch ein paar zu finden sind, findet nicht so meinen Zuspruch.
Wo ist denn der große Budget-Teil geblieben?

Das Menü der DVD bzw. CD sollte mal überarbeitet werden, wird immer mehr unübersichtlich. 
Die PC-Action vom gleichen Hause, ist da ja besser. Komisch.   

Und beim Bearbeiten der www.pcgames.de bitte nicht soviel Werbung  reinstopfen wie die z.B. die gamestar, das nervt nämlich nur noch.  
War früher mal eine meiner Lieblingsseiten.


----------



## infinityloop (6. Juni 2007)

SYSTEM am 29.05.2007 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Als ich die neue PCGames ausgepackt hatte bin ich fast etwas "erschrocken".

Die scheint wesentlich dünner zu sein als die letzte Ausgabe...... okay, "Sommerloch" hab ich mir gedacht 

Dann angefangen durchzublätter...... Layout des SC2 Reports sah ja noch ähnlich aus wie im alten Heft.... 

Aber dann hab ich mich schon gefragt ob ihr Produktionskosten sparen müsst und daher die Hintergrundgrafiken weggelassen habt (Tinte/Farbe beim Druck sparen).

Fakten "schwarz auf weiß" ist zwar nicht schlecht.
Aber 90% der PC Games sind jetzt total farblos und (optisch) langweilig/tot.

Am alten Layout hatte ich persönlich nix zum aussetzten. 

Es war "perfekt" 

*zur DVD*
früher waren auf der Video seite noch wesentlich mehr Spiele (und auch Film) Trailer drauf.
warum heute nicht mehr???

und *BITTE BENUTZT WIEDER PROFESSIONELLE SPRECHER!!!!!*

Eure Redakteure sind ja spitze beim Testen und Schreiben der Artikel, aber bei den Videoreports........ *auweia*

Bitte nicht böse sein! 

*zur Werbung*
"Sex sells", das wissen wir ja alle.
aber muss es in einem magazin welches hauptsächlich von jugendlichen gelesen wird wirklich sein, dass diese "halb porno bilder" für Handys da drin sind???????


----------



## Gothic123456789 (6. Juni 2007)

SYSTEM am 29.05.2007 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


also ich finde es doof dass ihr nicht mehr die erscheinungs daten aller spiele auflistet dass fand ich früher am besten in der pcgames!!!

als 2. hätt ich da noch dass ihr nun alle strategie titel in einen ''topf'' werft im einkaufsführer am ende des heftes!!!

An sonsten ist sie sehr gelungen find ich außer:ihr solltet bessere inhalte auf der dvd bringen!!!!


----------



## Walkes100 (6. Juni 2007)

Nachdem ich heute endlich auch mal meine PC - Games bekommen habe, möcht ich hier gleich meine Meinung kundtun:

Zur Spate:

Inhalt:: 
Übersichtlich und klar strukturiert! - Fängt ja gut an.

Magazin: (Ist nicht das komplette Heft das Magazin?  )
 ?? - Zuerst hatte ich den Eindruck Werbung zu sehen, aber am zweiten Blick kam dann doch heraus, dass das die angepriesene Transparenzerhöhung sein soll - Naja.
Ich finde es einfach unübersichtlich.
Es findet sich ein Kästchen neben dem anderen und dazwischen wurde die Umfrage und die Lesercharts reingewürfelt - einfach Planlos!
Positiv finde ich jedoch die Rubrik: Stimmen aus der Community + !!! + 

Spiele & Termine:
Kurz: Das alte Design war besser!

Vorschau:
Der Bericht zu Call of Duty wirkt auf mich sehr sauber   
ABER: Was soll dieser Starcraft 2 Bericht??
Hier ist ja mehr in Textboxen geschrieben worden als zum Artikel! Wo soll man da Lesen und wie lange dauert der Artikel denn??    !!    !!   !!
Bioshock ist so ein Mittelding zwischen den zwei oben angeführten.
Die kleineren Beiträge sing okay und auch die Vorschauberichte zu Company of Heroes, Medieval 2 und Ghost Recon AWF2 sind vertretbar.
Aber insgesammt wirkt das ganze so:
Wi*R* haBen Ke



Spoiler



iNe


 Z*eIt u*nD DeSwEgen mü_Sse_n wIR sCh*NeLL UN*SEr_E 



Spoiler



NOtIz


En _AuF EiNe sEitE KLEbEN; HILFE!!!!  Das komplette Durcheinander.    

Test::
Die Spate Hot or Not ist sehr einfallsreich und gut umgesetzt, nur ein wenig größer hätte das ganze sein dürfen!!    
Im Ganzen: Sehr gut gelungen:   

Die Besten PC - Spiele:
Diese Seit ist nicht nur unübersichtlich geworden, sondern auch noch unüberschaubar - liegt wohl daran, dass man umblättern muss!   
Ganz einfach: Im Interesse der Übersicht, wieder her mit der alten Darstellung!!!!!!!!

Praxis: & Hardware:
Vollkommen in Ordnung! +

Rumpelkammer::
Zum Glück hat sich hier nichts getan - manche Dinge werden wohl immer gleich bleiben.

*Mein Fazit:*
Versuch die Dinge ruhiger anzugehen und das Layout schrittweise zu ändern.
Für die vielen Gewinnspiele schlage ich übrigens eine extra Seite vor - auch hier gilt: Übersichtlichkeit!
Und ganz grob gesagt: ZU viel buntes, zu viele Kästchen, zu viele Neuerungen, zu VIEL !!!!!
Meine Bitte daher: *Bleibt beim alten Design*! DANKE

& eines noch: Werbung - ich weiß die muss sein - aber werden dass immer mehr Seiten oder kommt mir das nur so vor?!?


----------



## hagren (7. Juni 2007)

SYSTEM am 29.05.2007 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Gefällt mir gut: 
-Der farbige Register an der Seite- So kann man mit dem Daumen, wie bei einem Lexikon, schnell die gesuchte Rubrik ertasten.
-Schriftart, denn sie ist nun größer und moderner
-Der Wertungsbalken am Rand

Gefällt mir weniger gut:
-Das Heft ist irgendwie leer, das Gefühl hatte ich immer bei PC Powerplay. Vielleicht ein wenig zu weiß, zu geordnet, zu sauber? Kann ich nicht genau erklären.
-Warum fehlen an vielen Stellen die Gesichter der Redakteure in den Meinungskästen?
-Die Top 100 war, und dass muss ich jetzt ehrlich gestehen, so perfekt wie sie war! Auf diese Weise hatte man wirklich immer die Favoriten jedes Subgenres aufgelistet,  mit einem Kommentar versehen.
Jetzt sind es nur die Top 10 jedes Sammelgenres, trotzdem nimmt die Rubrik mehr Seiten weg! Seltsam und extrem kontraproduktiv, das.
-Wo ist den die Einleitung zu der Test-Rubrik? Ihr wisst schon, wo alle Redakteure aufgelistet sind, was sie gerade spielen, worauf sie warten etc. Das ist Pflicht!
-Durch die unspektakulären Seiten geht irgendwie die Übersicht, und auch die Übergang zwischen den Rubriken verloren.

Fazit: Das Design ist, wie alles andere auch,  Geschmacksssache, es wird sicher zig Individuen geben, die sich an das alte gewöhnt haben und drum lang am Neuen kauen werden, und andere, denen das ziemlich wurschtig ist. Aber wenn man etwas verändert hat, wurde fast nur verschlimmbessert (Außer der Wertungsleiste, die ist ok)- Ich will die Top 100 und die Köpfe der Redakteure zurück!

Was ich aber immer noch in eurem Heft präferiere, sind die detailierten Erläuterungen zu Leistung und Tuning verschiedener großer Spieletitel, und natürlich Rossis Rumpelkammer.

Edit:

Ok, seien wir mal genauer:

Editorial: 
Nichts dran auszusetzen. Ist ja aber auch nicht besonders lang, nicht wahr?

Inhalt: 
Auch klasse. Sehr schön: Keine Werbung, die irgendwo reingestreut wurde.

Magazin
Jetzt fängts an: Alles scheint zusammengewürfelt. Die Top-Themen hätte man vergrößern sollen, das Gewinnspiel mit den übrigen kombinieren, genauso wie der Horn des Monats eher in eine Rubrik mit den tollen Neuerungen wie der Trivia, Rossis Rechenstunde und den Community-Stimmen gehört.
Damit dann ablenkungsfrei die Spiele-News gelesen werden können.
Danach alle Charts auf eine Seite, und die Umfragen, damit es zu keiner Reizüberflutung kommt.

Vorschau
Die Titelseite ist gelungen. Der Call of Duty-Bericht ist auch gut, nur etwas überladen/zu sehr designt.
Bei SC2 ist das Design dezenter, die Farbgebung astrein, das Layout jedoch wieder etwas wirr.
Alle anderen Vorschauen (?) sind super, auch das Sneak Peek.
Trotzdem will ich die Passfotos zurück 

Test
Ausgezeichnet strukturiert, bis jetzt von allen Rubriken am klarsten. Vielleicht etwas zu dezent (Jaja, die goldene Mitte ist auch hier sehr wichtig). Jedoch: Die Redaktion soll wieder her, und die Werbung sollte immer eine andere Farbe haben als die nächstgelegene Magazinseite, um keine Verwirrung zu stiften.
Sonst hab ich aber hier nicht viel zu bemängeln. Nur wie vorher, bitte die Portraits zurück!

Einkaufsführer
Nein, so geht das nicht!
Mehr Seiten, viel weniger Infos. Die Top 100 MUSS zurück!
War schon immer eines meiner Lieblings-Doppelseiten in der PCG.
Man kann nicht pauschalisieren, außerdem fehlt einfach der Kommentar zu den Spielen. Die PC-Games Bestenliste und die Lieblingsspiele der Redakteure passen nicht in das Bild.

Budget-Tests
Wie immer toll!

Praxis
Bei der Titelseite hätte ich mir etwas mehr Akzentuierung gewünscht:
Die DVD-Highlights und Online-Specials sähen so aus, als wären sie unwichtige Informationen, gehören irgendwie aufgepeppt.
Die übrigen Seiten sind jedoch klar und übersichtlich aufgeteilt.

Hardware, Rumpelkammer, Umfrage, Gewinnspiel
Absolut nichts zu bemängeln, dickes Lob!

Vor zehn Jahren
Wieder ein Artikel der unscheinbar vor sich hin existiert. Sollte durch das Design mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, ist nämlich immer erfrischend zu lesen.

Notizen am Rande, die eher inhaltlicher Natur sind:
Kommt es mir nur so vor, oder wird CnC3 "gemobbt"?
Das Spiel hat von euch eine 85er Wertung für den Singleplayer und 88% für den Multiplayer-Modus bekommen. Der Singleplayer-Tester, so erinnere ich mich, war enttäuscht, drum hab ich schon damals den Silber- Award für hervorragende Spiele nicht verstanden. Im Multiplayer deklarierte der Tester CnC3 als den Besten CnC, den er bisher gespielt hat, jedoch mit Mängeln.
Trotzdem hat es sogar ein Sonderheft dazu gegeben, es gibt sogar online eine Extraseite (War aber ev. PC Action, weiß nicht mehr genau).
Und nun liest man kaum mehr davon im neuesten PC Games, und wenn, gibt es nur negative Seitenhiebe: Die Grafik sei "vergleichsweise altbacken" (Als ein Journalist bei einer Vorführung aufschrie Command and what?-Wie nett) der Juggernaut "simpel"  (Company of Heroes)und Generals mache mehr Spaß im LAN (LAN-Klassiker).
Da der zweite Punkt sowohl von ihrer und auch meiner Seite aus subjektiv ist. lasse ich hier die Kritik.
Doch zu dem Company of Heroes Artikel muss ich meinen Senf dazugeben:
Erstens: Was hat CnC überhaupt in einem CoH-Artikel zu suchen? Auch wenn beide RTS-Titel sind, sind sie grundverschieden, und sprechen daher auch andere Arten von Spielern an. Muss denn immer alles verglichen werden, denen, die ein Spiel mögen, die Suppe versalzen?
Zweitens: Ja, Company of Heroes ist technisch gesehen sicher schöner als Tiberium Wars, obwohl es sogar schon älter ist um fast ein Jahr. Das macht CnC3 aber nicht hässlich. Und: Für CnC braucht man keinen Mega-Rechner um die volle Grafik genießen zu können, was besser ist für die Performance, für CoH jedoch schon eher.
Das Ganze kam mir so vor, als würde man schon im Vornhinein Abstand von TW nehmen, wie jetzt bei Gothic 3.
Da wären mir schon am Anfang faire Bewertungen, die auch zum Eindruck des Testers passen, jedoch insbesondere Integrität viel wichtiger als die Meinung anderer. Oder seit ihr denn nicht so gut wie ihr könnt objektiv beim Testen, um eine umfassende Meinung zwischen vielen zu bilden, euch selber treu?
Das wollte ich mal loswerden, weil diese deutschlandweite CnC-Ablehnung stinkt mir schon ein wenig.
Also egal warum es nun dazu kam, lasst euch nicht durch die Meinungen anderer leiten, und bewertets immer nach euren Eindrücken, nicht nach anderen, irrevelanten Faktoren.
Aber wer bin ich schon um so etwas einer Zeitung zu sagen (schreiben)?


----------



## manny05 (7. Juni 2007)

Irgendwie erstaunlich, was diese Rechtschreibkünstler so alles veranstalten. Schon klar, daß diese Leute nur Spiele leiden können in denen kein Grips verlangt wird. Meckern ohne Ende, aber zu doof um vor dem Druck auf die Enter-Taste vorher nachzusehen was man geschrieben hat.


----------



## hagren (7. Juni 2007)

manny05 am 07.06.2007 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie erstaunlich, was diese Rechtschreibkünstler so alles veranstalten. Schon klar, daß diese Leute nur Spiele leiden können in denen kein Grips verlangt wird. Meckern ohne Ende, aber zu doof um vor dem Druck auf die Enter-Taste vorher nachzusehen was man geschrieben hat.


Wen meinst du jetzt?


----------



## fettestulle (8. Juni 2007)

also erst ein mal würde ich sagen das jeder dieses design unterschiedlich betrachten kann und dies auch wie im artikel zu sehen ist,tut!!!
aber ich finde das neue design einfach total genial!zwar sind auch mir die überschriften der spiele etwas zu klein geraten aber das ist nich so schlimm da neue änderungen wie z.b. die überarbeitete motivationskurve oder die neuen kategorien(praxis,vorschau.etc.)das wieder ausbügeln!!!
a besten finde ich am design das es durch den schriftstil und die neue aufteilung der seiten moderner und aufgelockerter wirkt!!!!!!!also für mich ist das neue design ein absoluter volltreffer bis auf die überschriften und den einkaufsführer(dieser wirkt unübersichtlich und ist sehr grob unterteilt und abwertung der spieesind nich mit einbezogen!!!)

jakob

p.s. ich bin nicht bestochen


----------



## Voronwe (10. Juni 2007)

Hm, Feedback...

1.) Die Schriftarten sind gut gewählt, lesen sich tatsächlich angenehmer (+)
2.) Die neue Gliederung ist mE auch recht gut gelungen, besonders der extra Bereicht für die Systemanforderungen etc. (+)
3.) Fast allerdings fehlt bzw. weggekürzt wurde, sind die explizit aufgelisteten Bewertungsmaßstäbe, speziell für die Unterkategorien Grafik, Sound, Steuerung (auch, zu welchem Teil dies in die Endbewertung einfließt). (-)
4.) Stichwort Kriterien: Anno 2007 sollte auch eine Widescreentauglichkeit in die Grafikbewertung mit einfließen (und auch erwähnt werden)! (-)
5.) Oft fließt die Meinung von zwei Redakteuren in die Wertung ein => größere Objektivität, so solls sein (betrifft natürlich die PCG allgemein). (+ +)

6.) Pornowerbung raus! Langsam nervts!   (- - -)

7.) Verdammt! *such* Wo sind die Top 100?? (-)
8.) 4 Seiten weniger Werbung als in der vorigen Ausgaben, bei insgesamt 6 Seiten weniger; die 32 (werbefreien) Seiten zum BF-Special zahl ich in der extended ja extra. (+)

Sollte mir noch etwas hervorstechen, werd ich's posten...


----------



## MrGuitar (30. Juni 2007)

Hi,
ich schreibe zum ersten Mal in ein Forum, deshalb nicht böse sein, wenn ich vielleicht ein Paar Fehler begehe. Vielleicht bin ich auch zu alt (43) dafür? :-o 

Aber zum Thema:
Ich lese die PC Games seit 12/96 und bin vom Grundsatz erst mal sehr zufrieden.  

Vom Aufbau und den Schriftarten finde ich das neue Design sehr gut. Da ich schon viele Veränderungen in den 10 Jahren bei PC Games gesehen habe, gibt es ein paar Punkte, die ich hier gerne aufgreifen möchte:

1. Der Einkaufsführer: Gut, dass er in der aktuellen Ausgabe wieder da ist. 

2. DVD - PC Games Reporter: Ich vermisse die vor ein paar Jahren toll gemachten Beiträge der Redakteure. Auch die übergreifende "Klammer", die Herr Holowaty in den Videobeiträgen immer hervorragend gebildet hat, fehlt mir. Im Endeffekt finde ich die Videobeiträge heute zu anonym. Ich habe das Gefühl, als wenn die PC Games Redakteure kamerascheu geworden sind.
Auch der "heiße Stuhl" ?! (dieses rote hohe Ungetüm), wo immer sehr interessante Interviews geführt wurden, war toll.
Fazit: Mehr Nähe zur Redaktion!!!

3. Inhalt Tests: Liegt es jetzt wirklich an meinem Alter oder warum bekommt ein Spiel heute nur noch Traumwertungen bzw. positive Kritiken, wenn es etwas "Neues" einführt - sei es jetzt andersartiges Gameplay oder neue Strukturen etc.

Ich kenne eine menge Leute, die z.B. bei Echtzeitstrategie genau die "klassische Art" bevorzugen (ich gehöre auch dazu  ). Das heißt: ich brauche keine Vermischung der Genres oder unbedingt eine Veralberung (Stichwort: sich selbst nicht so ernst nehmen). Wenn ich nicht ernst nehmendes Gameplay will, dann greife ich eben zu dem einen Titel, wenn ich aber z.B. Starcraft oder Alarmstufe Rot (Teil 1!!!) spiele, möchte ich gerne einen Nachfolger, der plötzlich nicht "explodierende Kühe" oder andere Verulkungen bietet. Die Geschichte machts. Eine Fortführung wie bei Starcraft finde ich klasse. Genauso würde ich mir ein neues Alarmstufe Rot wünschen (Teil 1 wohlgemerkt).

Zum Thema zurück: Ich finde es gut, wenn ab und an etwas neues probiert wird. Bewährtes sollte bleiben.

Also: weiter so


----------

